# الأعتداء على كنيسة مارجرجس بالخصوص واستشهاد خمسة اقباط



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*
أكد أحد أهالى الخصوص أن كنيسه مارجرجس بالخصوص تتعرض لإطلاق النيران منذ ساعتين عقب خلاف بين عائلتين احداهما مسلمة والأخرى مسيحية . 

يذكر ان خلافا كان قد وقع بين عم مرشح مجلس الشعب السابق اسكندر عياد اسكندر الذى يملك منزل فى منطقة بها عدد كبير من السلفيين وسبق منذ ثلاثة اشهر ان حدثت مشكلة بسبب التحرش بأهل بيته من المتطرفين وكادت تشتعل المنطقة لولا تدخل الأمن وهدد وقتها السلفيين بالهجوم على الكنيسة ليقوموا بتنفيذ وعودهم بالتحرش بالاقباط الان ومحاولة اقتحام بعض منازلهم والكنيسة . 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2013)

*وبما ان اللى مات مسلم يبقى مش هنخلص وكالعاده هيحاولوا اقتحام الكنيسه وحرقها وتهجير اقباط المنطقه 
سيناريو أصبح فى منتهى السُخف
ربنا يرحمنا..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2013)

الخصوص اغلبها عائلات مسيحيه تقيله
والسلاح عندهم اهم من العيش

اعتقد هيقع ناس تاني مسلمه


----------



## oesi no (6 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الخصوص اغلبها عائلات مسيحيه تقيله
> والسلاح عندهم اهم من العيش
> 
> اعتقد هيقع ناس تاني مسلمه


علشان كدة نزل عربيتين هامر عليهم مدافع جرينوف 
علشان يخلصوا على المسيحيين اللى معاهم سلاح


----------



## oesi no (6 أبريل 2013)

*والأمن المركزى يحاصر المدينة...*

*ارتفاع حصيلة المعركة بين مسلمين ومسيحيين بالخصوص لقتيلين و4 إصابات *

                           السبت، 6 أبريل  2013 - 00:38







                             اللواء محمود يسرى مدير أمن القليوبية                         
 كتب محمد قاسم


 
وصل عدد المتوفيين فى المشاجرة التى نشبت منذ قليل بين عائلة  مسلمة وأخرى مسيحية بالأسلحة الآلية فى منطقة أرض الشركة بمدينة الخصوص إلى  2 من المسلمين وذلك أثناء تبادل إطلاق الرصاص بين الطرفين، كما أصيب عدد  آخر من الطرفين بسبب خلافات بينهما.

كان العقيد محسن ذكى، مأمور قسم شرطة الخصوص، تلقى بلاغا من الأهالى بنشوب  مشاجرة بالأسلحة الآلية بين "سمير.ا" – مسيحى الديانة - و"أحمد. م" فى  منطقة أرض الشركة وتبادلوا خلالها إطلاق الأعيرة النارية بطريقة عشوائية  مما أسفر عن مقتل شخصين من المسلمين وإصابة عدد آخر من الطرفين وانتقلت  الأجهزة الأمنية بقيادة اللواء محمود يسرى مدير أمن القليوبية والعقيد أحمد  الشافعى رئيس فرع البحث الجنائى بالخصوص والمقدم شريف شوقى رئيس مباحث  القسم لمكان المشاجرة. 

أكد مصدر أمنى فى تصريح خاص "اليوم السابع"، أن أجهزة الأمن وعددا من  سيارات الأمن المركزى انتقلت لموقع البلاغ فورا وتقوم الآن بمحاولات لنزع  فتيل الأزمة التى نشبت بين الطرفين "المسلمين والمسيحيين" بواسطة حكماء من  طرفى المشاجرة.

وترددت أنباء، أن سبب وقوع المشاجرة بدأت بقيام شاب مسيحى برسم "الصليب"  على جدران أحد المعاهد الدينية بالمنطقة مما أثار حفيظة عدد من الأهالى.


----------



## oesi no (6 أبريل 2013)

*الأمن يدفع بفرقة عمليات خاصة و"جيرانوف" بمحيط كنيسة مارى جرجس *

                           السبت، 6 أبريل  2013 - 05:53





                             صورة أرشيفية                         
 كتب محمد السيد وعزوز الديب 


 
دفعت قوات الأمن صباح اليوم السبت، بفرقة عمليات خاصة لمحيط كنيسة  الشهيد مارى جرجس بمدينة الخصوص، مقر الاشتباكات القائمة بين المسلمين  والمسيحيين.

حيث وصلت سيارتا همر أعلاهما شريط متعدد الطلقات "جيرانوف".


----------



## oesi no (6 أبريل 2013)

*الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز لتفريق المواطنين..*

*أهالى القتيل المسلم بالخصوص يحاولون حرق منزل المسيحى المتهم بقتله *

                           السبت، 6 أبريل  2013 - 03:03






                             اللواء محمود يسرى                         
 كتب محمد قاسم 


 
حاول عدد من الأهالى المسلمين بالخصوص الهجوم على منزل أحد  الأشخاص المسيحيين ويدعى "فاروق .ع" لحرق المنزل لاتهامه بقتل طالب مسلم  يدعى "محمد محمود" – 18 سنة – والذى لقى مصرعه فى المعركة التى نشبت بين  "المسلمين" و"المسيحيين" هناك فيما قامت قوات الشرطة بإطلاق القنابل  المسيلة للدموع في محاولة لتفريق المواطنين. 

كان العقيد محسن ذكي، مأمور قسم شرطة الخصوص، قد تلقي بلاغا من الأهالي  بنشوب مشاجرة بالأسلحة الآلية بين "سمير .أ" – مسيحي الديانة - و"أحمد .  م"، في منطقة أرض الشركة وتبادلا خلالها إطلاق الأعيرة النارية بطريقة  عشوائية، مما أسفر عن مقتل شخصين من المسلمين وإصابة عدد آخر من الطرفين،  وانتقلت الأجهزة الأمنية بقيادة اللواء محمود يسري مدير أمن القليوبية  والعقيد أحمد الشافعي رئيس فرع البحث الجنائي بالخصوص والمقدم شريف شوقي  رئيس مباحث القسم لمكان المشاجرة.

وألقت أجهزة الأمن بالقليوبية القبض علي 6 أشخاص من طرفي المشاجرة التي  نشبت بين عائلة مسلمة وأخري مسيحية بالأسلحة الآلية في منطقة أرض الشركة  بمدينة الخصوص والتي أدت إلي مقتل شخصين من  المسلمين وإصابة 4 آخرين، وذلك  أثناء تبادل إطلاق الرصاص بين الطرفين.

يذكر أن مصدرا أمنيا بمديرية أمن القليوبية أكد لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه  بالتحريات المبدئية وبسؤال عدد من الأهالي في منطقة الخصوص تبين أن  المشاجرة التي نشبت بين المسلمين والمسيحيين بدأت بقيام شاب مسيحي برسم  "الصليب" علي جدران مسجد موجود أسفل أحد المعاهد الدينية بالمنطقة مما أثار  حفيظة عدد من المسلمين الذين شاهدوه وتبادل الطرفان إطلاق الرصاص بأسلحة  آلية.


----------



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2013)

*ربنا يعديها على خير​*


----------



## jajageorge (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*قال اللواء محمود يسري مدير أمن القليوبية، إن سبب الأزمة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين بالخصوص، لا يستحق أن يموت فيها مصري، بعد أن كان مشاعا أن سبب الأزمة قيام بعض المسيحيين برسم صليب على جدران أحد المعاهد الأزهرية، مشيرا إلى أن بداية المشكلة عندما وجد شيخ المعهد الأزهري شابين مسلمين يكتبان بـ"الاسبراي"، اسمهما على جدار المعهد، ويرسمان شكل علامة هتلر، فنهرهما.

وأضاف: "فما كان منهما إلا أن قاما بمحاولة محو ما كتباه، وهو ما استلزم أحداث أصوات لمحوه؛ فحدثت مشادة بينهما وبين مسيحيين مجاورين للمعهد".

وأوضح أن المشادات تطورت لمشاجرة ومعركة بالأسلحة النارية، مضيفا أن "بداية الموضوع هايفة جدا، وتم السيطرة عليه، ثم عاد ليشتعل بسبب بعض ضعاف النفوس الذين قاموا بتهييج الطرفي".

وأكد يسري، أنه تم الدفع بعدة تشكيلات أمنية، وقوات من الأمن المركزي، ومكافحة الشغب، في محاولة للسيطرة على الأوضاع هناك خشية تجدد الاشتباكات بين الطرفين.
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أبريل 2013)

غريبة جداً بعد أن * هلك *(!!!!)     *شنودة * [ .... ]    السبب الاول و الاساسي للفتنة الطائفية لمصر [  ....]
فياترى لماذا   فتنة طائفية فى مصر
أخشي جدا جدا  أن  دعاة الفتنة  يقولوا أن السبب لم يكن يوما * شنودة*  قط

* الاسلام هو السبب *
خواطرى :-
1]الى متى  تظل الكنيسة  هى   المربع رقم 1  - فى إيذاء  المواطنين المسيحين والانتقام منهم فى أى معاملة .؟
لماذا يتم التهجم على الكنيسة فى  اى خلاف طائفي .....؟!
2] هل سيأتى يوم   يتجاهل..ويخترق  المسيحيون * تحييد  المساجد ؟*؟؟ بدورهم 

3] هل كان يتوقع  المسلمين  ان يهاجموا المسيحى بالاسلحة النارية  فيستسلم لهم ويتركهم يقتلوه.
لماذا يعمد المسلمون إلى المبادرة إلى إستعمال العنف -ثم تخرب الدنيا وتقوم القيامة إذا أسفر عنفهم   وعدوانهم عن خسائر  لهم؟؟.  

4] المتضرر الاوحد من  تكوين دولة مدنية علمانية دولة  مؤسسات ودولة قانون  هو الطرف الاسلامى .. فهل من مُناقض او مُكّذب لهذه الحقيقة المطلقة ؟؟!!

موضوع على علاقة


----------



## چاكس (6 أبريل 2013)

احداث مؤسفة تبين ان فيه عقول صغيرة لا تحسن التصرف .. و النتيجة كالعادة دم


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*اسماء اللذين استشهدو فى احداث الخصوص حتى الآن (زمن البوست يرجع لـ 6 ساعات مضت):
1- ميلاد سمير (اصيب بطلق نارى فى البطن وخرجت احشائه)
2- مرزوق نسيم
3- مرقس كمال كامل
4- عصام رزيق زخارى 

هذا وقد اصيب اميل ..وهو شاب من اعضاء اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو بطلق نارى فى بطنه ورفضت مستشفى المطرية والمستشفى القبطى ومستشفى عين شمس ومعهد ناصر استقباله علما بأنه ينزف وفى حالة حرجة 
ارجوكم صلو من اجله
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا اسف لكن وقع الخبر ده على وداني احلى بكتير من القصة المريرة:
> 
> ضحايا كلهم مسيحيين وتواطؤ البوليس مع الجناة، والبابا يستعطف مبارك ويتنازل عن القضايا والكلمتين بتوع افضل الصمت...وندفع احنا التعويضات لضحايانا....
> 
> على الاقل الآن صاروا يدفعون ثمن ولو قليل للاعتداء علينا



*وماذا يمنعك من دفع الثمن مثلهم .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وماذا يمنعك من دفع الثمن مثلهم .....؟؟؟؟*



مش فاهم....ماحنا طول عمرنا احنا بس اللي بندفع....


دلوقتي بقى فيه منهم هم كمان ضحايا.....بمعنى الاعتداء علينا ما بقاش مجاني خلاص وده اللي عاجبني

مش فيه ضحايا منهم برضو؟! ده اللي انا قريته فوق


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3cZQrn-8eOw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> مش فاهم....ماحنا طول عمرنا احنا اللي بندفع لوحدنا....
> 
> 
> دلوقتي بقى فيه منهم هم كمان ضحايا.....بمعنى الاعتداء علينا ما بقاش مجاني خلاص وده اللي عاجبني
> ...



*اقرأ العبارة المكتوبة فى توقيعى وانت ستفهم ما أريده*


----------



## nermo nano (6 أبريل 2013)

يارب احمى شعبك من كل  المخاطر دى
ونجى اولادك
​


----------



## tamav maria (6 أبريل 2013)

قم يالله ولتبدد من قدام وجهك جميع مخالفو اسمك القدوس
مصر امانه يامصريين الى متى الدم سينزف منا


----------



## tamav maria (6 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا اسف لكن وقع الخبر ده على وداني احلى بكتير من القصة المريرة:
> 
> ضحايا كلهم مسيحيين وتواطؤ البوليس مع الجناة، والبابا يستعطف مبارك ويتنازل عن القضايا والكلمتين بتوع افضل الصمت...وندفع احنا التعويضات لضحايانا....
> 
> على الاقل الآن صاروا يدفعون ثمن ولو قليل للاعتداء علينا




البابا عمره ما استعطف مبارك 
بالعكس مبارك كان دائما يتمني يقابل البابا عشان يترجاه 
يقوله قول لاولادك يهدو شويه 
وبالذات لما كان مبارك بيروح اميركا كان لازم يقابل البابا
عشان البابا يبعت اسقف لاميركا قبل وصول مبارك عشان يهدي
من روعة  الاقباط هناك 
وهو البابا كان منعك انك تنزل وتاخد حقك
ولا احنا بس ندي اوامر واحنا قاعدين مطرحنا


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اقرأ العبارة المكتوبة فى توقيعى وانت ستفهم ما أريده*



هو ده اللي مكتوب:


> إن خلاص مصر لن يكون إلا من خلال المسيح ...
> ولن يكون ذلك إلا من خلال الكنيسة .....
> وها قد عاد دقلديانوس من جديد ....
> فالبسى ثوب برك ...
> وعودى يا كنيسة دقلديانوس




بس ما فهمتش برضو قصدك يا ابي




tamav maria قال:


> البابا عمره ما استعطف مبارك
> بالعكس مبارك كان دائما يتمني يقابل البابا عشان يترجاه
> يقوله قول لاولادك يهدو شويه
> وبالذات لما كان مبارك بيروح اميركا كان لازم يقابل البابا
> ...



لا هو لو الكلام عليا انا فأكيد انا اجبن من ناس كتير وانا لا شيء جنب الابطال اللي بيحاربوا هناك....عشان حريتي وحرية باقي الاقباط...مش محتاجة كلام يعني

بالنسبة للبابا:

لا كان فعلاً مانع الكل انه يتصرف....مانع اي مظاهرة او اي حاجة...بدليل كلام حضرتك انه لما كان مبارك يبقى مسافر كل مرة يبعت يهدي الاقباط هناك

وكان كل رهانه ان ربنا يتعطف علينا واحنا نستعطف مبارك (وبعده جمال ان امكن) ويمكن ربنا يحنن قلبه علينا...


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> بس ما فهمتش برضو قصدك يا ابي



*قصدى أن الكنيسة فى عهد دقلديانوس لم تماليه ولم تخشاه .... بل اعلنت وثنية عقيدته ...... وعلى الكنيسة الآن أن تعود لسابق عهدها وتعلن حقيقة الإسلام ...... علانية ...... والكنيسة هى انا وانت وكل من يحمل بطاقة رقم قومى مذكور فيه انه ........ مسيحى*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 أبريل 2013)

لا يمكن يمر يوم  بدون احداث دامية
كل يوم نصبح على اخبار القتل والارهاب 
لا توجد دولة سقطت الدولة 
والناس فجرت
ربنا موجود


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*


صوت صارخ قال:



اسماء اللذين استشهدو فى احداث الخصوص حتى الآن (زمن البوست يرجع لـ 6 ساعات مضت):
1- ميلاد سمير (اصيب بطلق نارى فى البطن وخرجت احشائه)
2- مرزوق نسيم
3- مرقس كمال كامل
4- عصام رزيق زخارى 




أنقر للتوسيع...


أعلن الدكتور خالد الخطيب رئيس الإدارة المركزية للرعاية الحرجة والعاجلة بوزارة الصحة والسكان عن وفاة 4 أشخاص وإصابة 5 آخرين، جراء الاشتباكات التى وقعت مساء أمس الجمعة بين عدد من المواطنين خلف كنيسة مارى جرجس "أرض الشركة" بالخصوص بمحافظة القليوبية، مشيراً إلى خروج 3 من المصابين من المستشفى بعد تلقيهم العلاج وتحسن حالتهم، ويتبقى مصابين اثنين يتلقيان العلاج بكل من مستشفى المطرية التعليمى والدمرداش.

وقال الخطيب فى تصريحات صحفية، إنه تم نقل جثث المتوفين الأربعة إلى مشرحة مستشفى المطرية التعليمى وهم تحت تصرف النيابة.

فين القتيل المسلم .... المزعوم ..؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*







حضانة المحبة فى الخصوص .... بعد ان حطمتها ونهبتها خير أمة أخرجت على الأرض​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*هل كان هناك قناصة فى الخصوص مثلما حدث فى حوداث قتل الاقباط من قبل فى المقطم وامبابة وماسبيرو ! ؟؟

أربعة شهداء مؤكدين حتى الآن فى غزوة المتطرفين على اقباط وكنائس الخصوص من واقع سجلات مستشفى المطرية وهم: 

فيكتور سعد منقريوس 35 سنة - إصابة بطلق نارى بالرأس
مرقس كمال مترى 25 سنة - اصابة بطلق نارى بالقلب
مرزوق عطية نسيم 45 سنة - اصابة بطلق نارى بالوجه والظهر
عصام قدرى زخارى 37 سنة - اصابة بطلق نارى بالقلب 

يبدو ان الأمر ليس عفويا بل بواسطة قناصة يضربون فى مقتل, مثلما حدث فى إمبابة والمقطم وماسبيرو *


----------



## tamav maria (6 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> هو ده اللي مكتوب:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بجد انا مش عارفه ليه انت متحامل علي البابا بالطريقه دي 
البابا عمره ما كان بيستعطف قلب حد البابا لما كان بيشوف حاجه غلط في حق الاقباط كان بيقول لالالالا لاتخن تخين في البلد 
ولنفرض ان البابا كان بيهدي من روعة الاقباط  -طيب ليه ؟؟؟
ما هو لو ماكنش عمل كده يمكن كنت انت اول واحد ها تكون كبش الفدا لاعداء المسيحيه ولكن البابا ما كنش بيقدر يشوف دم ولاده في الشوارع كل شويه عشان كده كان كل مشكله كان بيحاول يعمل صلح 
وبعدين مش معقول يعني اي موضوع ينزل في المنتدي عن اي مشكله بين الاقباط والمسلمين تروح انت علي طول تعمل هجوم علي البابا 
خلاص البابا اتنيح سيبه في حاله بقي ربنا هو اللي هايحاسبه مش احنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*من الواضح أنها لعبة أخوانية سلفية إسلامية حقيرة كالمعتاد ...... لإلهاء الأقباط عن المشاركة فى فعاليات 6 إبريل ...... ونجاح الشيطان لا يعنى إنتصاره ...... فمصر ستعود للمسيح ... بإنكشاف حقيقة الإسلام للمخدوعين ...... فقط .... علينا أن نكون مسيحيين بالفعل .... وليس بالرقم القومى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> احنا خرجنا م الموضوع خالص كده وبصراحة مكسل اقعد اكتب رد ويتمسح في الاخر عشان بره الموضوع...



*شاااااااطر برافوووو عليك جداااا:smile02
اثبت على كده بقى:ura1:
خلاص بجد مالهوش لازمه الكلام من اصغر صغير هنا لاكبر كبير خلاص فهم وحفظ كل ارائك فى كل الناس فمتتعبش نفسك مع العالم دى
خلاص احنا حفظنا الدرس كويس ومستعدين نسمعهولك كمان
جونى لا بيحب البابا شنوده (ربنا ينيح نفسه) ولا مبارك ولا السادات ولا عبد الناصر ولا حتى تحتمس وخوفو ولا كل الفراعنه الكفره
 ولا طايق مصر ولا المصريين ومفيش فى الدنيا اقبح من بنات مصر ولا اجبن من ناسها العبيد الاذلاء ولا اخس من جيشها 
حلو كده ؟؟كلنا اعتبرنا قلنا وراك اميييييييييين هو احنا عندنا كام جونى يعنى علشان نعارضه ونتعبه كل شويه يكتب ويقول وينشر الحريه وسط ناس مش مقدره تعبه *


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2013)

كل ده شايلاه ف قلبك؟
بس اسمحي لي مش هارد على سخرية لا طائل منها...ولو كان عندك حاجة يف المواضيع دي كنتي عرفتي تردي عليا....

وملحوظة عشان يمكن تهمك...

I didn't appreciate your last comment


ملحوظة2: مش معنى ده انك تشيلي كومنتك لاني مش باحب اي حاجة تتحذف


----------



## jajageorge (6 أبريل 2013)

لبداية
أجرى المستشار أحمد عيسى، مدير نيابة الخصوص، معاينة لمكان وقوع أحداث الفتنة الطائفية بالخصوص، مؤكدا أنها أسفرت عن وفاة 5 أشخاص وإصابة 5 وحرق 3 منازل و3 سيارات وصيدلية.

ونقل موقع " أصوات مصرية " التابع لوكالة أنباء رويترز، عن المستشار عيسى، قوله اليوم، أنه أمر بانتداب المعمل الجنائي وطلب تحريات المباحث الجنائية لتحديد هوية المتورطين في الأحداث.

وأكد القمص سوريال يونان كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس بمدينة الخصوص بمحافظة القليوبية أن المنطقة المحيطة بالكنيسة تشهد الآن حالة من الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة.

وأوضح يونان، في تصريح لـ "أصوات مصرية" اليوم، أن "مشاجرة قامت بين عائلتين واحدة مسلمة وأخرى مسيحية ترتب عليها إطلاق النيران، ما أدى إلى مقتل ثمانية أشخاص وإصابة ثلاثة".

وأضاف يونان أن المتوفين الخمسة من الأقباط هم: مرقص كمال كامل (25 سنة - طلق ناري)، فيكتور سعيد منقريوس (39 سنة - طلق ناري بالرأس)، مرزوق عطية (45 سنة - طلق ناري بالوجه والظهر)، عصام فوزي زخاري (37 سنة - طلق ناري بالصدر)، (ميلاد - توفي نتيجة احتراقه)، لافتا إلى أن هناك ثلاثة جثامين مجهولة لم يتم التعرف عليها بعد، قد يكون بعضها لمسلمين.

وأشار يونان إلى أن "مجموعة من السلفيين هاجموا الكنيسة وأضرموا فيها النيران وأحرقوا الكنيسة المعمدانية فضلا عن تدمير حضانة جرجس وعمارة إسكندر وعدد من بيوت المسيحيين".

وأوضح يونان أن "عمليات التدمير والإحراق كانت تجرى في وجود الشرطة التي لم تستطع السيطرة على هذا الهجوم".

ودفعت قوات الأمن صباح اليوم بفرقة عمليات خاصة لمحيط كنيسة الشهيد مار جرجس بمدينة الخصوص مقر الاشتباكات المندلعة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين حيث وصلت سيارتا "هامر" أعلاهما شريط متعدد الطلقات "جيرانوف" ومصفحتان و13 سيارة أمن مركزي و9 سيارات بوكس ودفعت هيئة الإسعاف بــ 8 سيارات إسعاف.

وقال سوريال إن "ما أثير بشان قيام أحد المسيحيين برسم صليب على جدران أحد المساجد عار تماما من الصحة"، مشيرا إلى أن "أمن القليوبية نفى هذه الواقعة".

وأضاف "هناك اتصالات مع بعض القيادات الإسلامية في المنطقة وكذلك القيادات الأمنية من أجل تهدئة الأوضاع".

وكان مصدر أمني بمديرية أمن القليوبية، قال في تصريح أوردته وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط اليوم، إن الوضع الأمني داخل منطقة الخصوص مستقر بعد السيطرة على الأحداث ومنع تفاقمها بين المسلمين والأقباط، مضيفا أنه تم إلقاء القبض على 15 شخصا من المتهمين بالتسبب في إثارة الشغب ووقوع تلك الأحداث.

وأضاف أن أجهزة الأمن وقوات الأمن المركزي كثفت من تواجدهما حول منطقة الاشتباكات وكذلك محيط كنسية ماري جرجس، بعد قيام عدد من المسلمين بالتجمهر في الشوارع المؤدية لها .

ونفى المصدر ما تردد عن قيام بعض الأشخاص بحرق منزل أحد المسيحيين المتهم بقتل المدعو محمد محمود (18 سنة - طالب) الذي لقي مصرعه في المعركة التي نشبت بين الطرفين، مشيرا إلى أن الأهالي قاموا بإشعال النيران في الشوارع الجانبية بالمنطقة وحاولوا إشعال النيران في المنزل ولكن قوات الأمن تصدت لهم.

كانت اشتباكات اندلعت بمدينة الخصوص ليلة أمس، واستمرت حتى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، بسبب قيام عدد من الصبية بإنشاء رسومات على جدران أحد المعاهد الأزهرية، الأمر الذي تطور إلى مشاجرة بالأسلحة النارية بين عدد من المسلمين والأقباط.


----------



## BITAR (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## BITAR (6 أبريل 2013)

*شكل عدد من الأقباط  دروعا بشرية حول كنيسة مارى جرجس بمنطقة الخصوص  خوفا من تجدد الإشتباكات التى إندلعت في وقت متأخر من أمس بين مسلمين  وأقباط.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أبريل 2013)

مع إحتراماتى لكن وجب تصويب الخطأ الاملائي الهجائي​


> من هنا


إسمهم : * خير غمة إُبتليت بها الناس​*>  إسألنى أنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## BITAR (6 أبريل 2013)

*وصف سعد الشاطر - نجل المهندس خيرت الشاطر رجل الأعمال المصرى والقيادى  البارز بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين- ما شهدته مدينة الخصوص والمشاجرة بالأسلحة  النارية بين مسلمين وأقباط بسبب خلافات الجيرة وهجوم مجموعة من الأهالى  المسلمين على منزل مواطن مسيحى فى محاولة لحرقه، لاتهامه بقتل الطالب  المسلم، بـ"الحادثة المصطنعة" من حوادث الفتنة الطائفية مثلما حدث فى كنيسة  القديسين.*

* 	واستهزأ سعد، فى تغريدات له عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر" اليوم  السبت، قائلا: "تانى فاكرين إن حوادث الفتنة الطائفية حقيقية، فهى مصطنعة,  فاكرين القديسين؟ ألا تتعلمون؟!*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*مدير امن القليوبية : واحد نصرانى تدخل فى الموضوع

عرفتم من بيدير الداخلية ....؟؟؟*


----------



## BITAR (6 أبريل 2013)

*قال القمص سوريال يونان راعى كنيسة مار جرجس بالخصوص، أن الأزهر أطلق مبادرة  للمشاركة فى حل الأزمة المشتعلة فى الخصوص، وذلك من خلال إرسال عدد من  الشيوخ والدعاة بمصاحبة رجال الدين المسيحى للمنطقة فى محاولة للتهدئة.*
* وأضاف يونان لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه سيتوجه إلى مشيخة الأزهر بعد قليل للقاء أحد الشيوخ لبحث تهدئة الأوضاع بين الطرفين.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*قداسة البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية يوفد الأنبا بطرس وعددا من الأساقفة للصلاة على أرواح الجثامين الذين سقطوا في أحداث منطقة كنيسة مار جرجس الرشاح بالخصوص*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*






































ملعون ذلك المعبود الذى جعل هؤلاء يصنعون تلك الشرور​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 أبريل 2013)

*خبر مؤلم​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أبريل 2013)

ميول  دموية وسادية 
وعقد نفسية مصدرها الفشل والجهل الدينى واللاآدمية.
شذوذ 
غياب الدولة والقانون والمبادئ
وتطويع القوانين  وتوظيفها فقط بانتقائية وتصنع .
وللمرة الالف ...: هذا  * قبر النظام *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار" يطالب بتطبيق القانون على المتورطين فى حادث الخصوص *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*تأجيل اجتماع "الحرية والعدالة" بقيادات كنيسة مارى جرجس *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

​

*الشهيد مرقص جمال كامل 23 عام توجه الى الكنيسة بالخصوص لحمايتها بعد ان علم ان الشرطة تركت تأمين الكنيسة بعد هجوم متشددين .. فتعرض لإطلاق نار حي في صدره أدت إلى تفجير في الرئة وتوفى قبل وصوله إلى مستشفى المطرية الساعة الثالثة بعد منتصف الليل*


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2013)

من اروع التعليقات اللي قريتها:



> بتوع الخصوص كانوا بيتفرجوا على بتوع رفح
> وبتوع رفح كانوا بيتفرجوا على بتوع دهشور
> وبتوع دهشور كانوا بيتفرجوا على بتوع امبابه
> والخ .......................
> اقف اتفرج انت كمان واستنا دورك منك ليه !


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أبريل 2013)

*إتماماً للفائدة*
*إلى حضراتكم راوبط  لمقاطع فيديو  تتعلق بحوادث  طائفية  فى الخصوص*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أبريل 2013)

*بداية  توتر الأوضاع مرة أخرى بالخصوص يجب على الجيش أن يتحرك إذا زادت  الإشتباكات الطائفية بمنطقة الخصوص و المرج لن يستطيع أحد إيقافها* *تويتر محمد ابو حامد
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

كنيسة القديسين بصول - الجيزة
كنيسة الماريناب باسوان 
كنيسة مارجرجس بالخصوص -دقهلية
ســــــــــّجــــــــــــل يـــــــــــــــــــــا تـــــــــــاريخ


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*بوابة الوفد - متابعات الأحد , 07 أبريل 2013 03:16 

تجدد الاشتباكات في الساعات الاولى من صباح اليوم الأحد بين المسلمين والأقباط بمدينة الخصوص بالقليوبية
وقامت عربات الأمن المركزى بالسير فى اتجاه الطرف المسلم أثناء ضرب النار فى محاولة إمساك من يطلق النار فى الشوارع الجانبية للكنيسة، ومازال إطلاق النار مستمر.
ويقوم الأهالى فى العمارات المجاورة للكنيسة بشارع محمد فكرى بإلقاء الزجاجات الفارغة على المتواجدين أسفل العقار، فيما استمر تعطل أعمدة الإنارة بمحيط الكنيسة.
يذكر أن قوات الأمن المتواجدة بمحيط الكنيسة قد قامت بمنع الصحفيين من ممارسة عملهم وتصوير ما يحدث هناك


*


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> كنيسة القديسين بصول - الجيزة
> كنيسة الماريناب باسوان
> كنيسة مارجرجس بالخصوص -دقهلية
> ســــــــــّجــــــــــــل يـــــــــــــــــــــا تـــــــــــاريخ



من 1400 سنة وكل مجموعة بتتفرج على اللي جنبها وساكتة....

وخلي كل واحد فينا يتفرج لحد ما ييجي الدور عليه


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*البدء فى الصلاة على جثامين شهداء الخصوص
بث مباشر
http://www.copticvideos.com/p/ctv-coptic-channel-live.html
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

*أصل الاحداث حسب رواية طرف مسلم لا مسيحى هى مايلي:*​1-ولدين مسلمين  عمريهما 12  سنة كتبا على الجدار الخارجى للمعهد الازهرى إسميهما وعلامة هتلر.
2-مصلٍ مسلم إنتهرهما وإنحاز له  مسيحياً من أهل المنطقة   فى زجرهما .
3- إشتكى أحد الولدان ..إلى ولى أمره :* أن  فلان  النصرانى  *إنتهرنى وزجرنى وهددنى إن عُدت .. للكتابة على جدار المعهد الازهرى.
4- أهل المسلم يبحثان عن النصرانى ومنزله ومحل عمله..وإحتكوا به وتهجموا عليه وآذوه وإعتدوا عليه..
دافع عن نفسه ما أسفر عن وجود شخض متوفي[  شككت مصادر اخرى فى هذا]
5- إشتغلت مكبرات الصوت ودور العبادة  للتحريض   الطائفي ..
6- تم التحرش والعدوان   بالاسلحة الالية والذخائر الحية للاسلحة الثقيلة .. بالاقباط من سكان المنطقة المحيطة بالكنيسة ممن  لا تربطهم أى صلة  بموضوع المشكلة الا الانتماء الدينى فقط لا غير - [إبادة جماعية  على الهوية الطائفية العنصرية فقط لا غير ]...
*وأول ما يعرفه خير غمة إبتليت بها الناس الرمح والهرولة فى إتجاه مؤسسة الكنيسة فى أى منطقة -تشهد شبهة خلاف طائفي لاحراقها والاعتداء على من فيها عاطل بباطل ​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

تكللت الجهود الامنية الاستخباراتية السياسية  بالنجاح وتم 
العدول عن ان يرأس * قداسة البابا البطريرك *بنفسه الصلاة على الشهداء والاكتفاء بالانبا موسي والاساقفة لاسباب سياسية دعائية تجيدها * [قبائل نمنم ]*-خير بلية ابتليت بها البشرية


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

انبؤكم الان بما ستشهدون على مواقع الظلم والظلمات 
سيبترون مقاطع فيديو ليشيروا إلى  شخص نكرة  
يقولوا: انظروا  هذا  يهيّج ... وهذا  هولوجرام ..
لافائدة 
لافائدة  الضمير اذا مات وتحلل وتعفن ماتت الانسانية .

==========================================================
لقد استبسل  السادات  وحبيب العادلى  والقرد مورسي فى صيانة التراث الدموى المجرم  التترى* [لقبائل نمنم ]*
 المطلوب توصيل  رسالة :   رسالة العجز والفشل والخيبة :

*"أن نحن موجودون ونحن قادرون وأقوياء على إرهاب أى  قوة آخرى "*
هذه الرسالة تسطر حروفها الدامية بالغدر  بحياة الابرياء الغافلين  الامنين والمدنيين +


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*فى أول رد فعل لها بعد استيلاء الأحداث المؤسفة التى وقعت بمدينة الخصوص قالت حركة "أقباط بلا قيود" فى بيان لها اليوم أنها تدين بكل معانِ الإدانة والشجب والإستنكار الاعتداءات المتكررة على أقباط مصر ومقدساتهم ورموزهم، كما تدين أيضاً الموقف الحكومى المُتخاذل تجاه هذه الاعتداءات ومن يقفون خلفها سواء بالتحريض أو المشاركة الفعلية، ما ينذر بخطر داهم يهدد أمن الوطن واستقراره.

وأكدت حركة "أقباط بلا قيود" أن الأقباط ومعهم كل الشُرفاء من المصريين الأُصلاء لن يقفوا مكتوفى الأيدى أمام محاولات النيل من مقدساتهم ورموزهم، وهويتهم التى بذلوا فى سبيلها دماءاً طاهرة، وآضافت: "لا نزال جميعاً على أتم الاستعداد للتضحية بأخر قطرة من دمائنا فى سبيل حُريتنا وكرامتنا التى لا يمكن أن نفرط فيهما أبداً لصالح تيارات التطرف والرجعية والحُكم المُستبد".

وكررت الحركة مطالبتها للقائمين على شئون الحُكم فى المرحلة الراهنة بضرورة العمل على إقرار الأمن بكافة السُبل المشروعة، وتوفير الحماية لدور العبادة، والوقوف أمام موجات التطرف التى تُغذيها وتؤججها تيارات مشبوهة تعمل لصالح أجندات خارجية ضد مصلحة الوطن والمواطنين - حسب بيان الحركة.

من جانبه أكد "شريف رمزى" منسق حركة "أقباط بلا قيود" على التمسُك بكل الحقوق المشروعة للأقباط كمواطنين أُصلاء والتى لا تنفصل أبداً عن كافة الحقوق الأصيلة للشعب المصرى، وإن بدا للبعض أنها تتعلق بطائفة منه، إلا أنها تبقى مطالب مشروعة ما ينفى عنها شبهة الطائفية، وفى مقدمتها السعى الجاد لكشف مُلابسات كل وقائع العنف بحق المواطنين الأقباط واستهداف كنائسهم، بداية من الكُشح ونجع حمادى والعمرانية وأطفيح وإمبابة وحتى أحداث ماسبيرو مروراً بالحدث الأبرز وهو تفجيرات كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية، ومُحاسبة كل من يثبت تورطه أو مُشاركته فى أياً منها سواء بالتحريض أو بالتخطيط أو بالتنفيذ الفعلى أو بتضليل العدالة لمساعدة الجُناه الحقيقيين على الإفلات من العقاب.

وآضاف "رمزى": "أما فيما يتعلق بأحداث الخصوص، فإننا نُطالب بضبط الجُناه فوراً وتقديمهم للعدالة، يستوى فى ذلك من قام بالتنفيذ أو من تورط فى التحريض وتأجيج نيران الفتنة.

واستطرد "رمزى": "نحن إذ نتقدم بمطالبنا المنطقية والمشروعة للقائمين على شئون الحُكم فى البلاد، فإننا نُنذر بأننا سنتصدى بكل الطُرق المُمكنة والمشروعة لمحاولات محو هويتنا واستئصال جذورنا التى تمتد فى هذه الأرض لآلاف السنين، ولا سبيل للتخلى عن حقوقنا سوى الموت دونها.. والله معنا".

حركة "أقباط بلا قيود" *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*أهالى الشهداء: قالوا علينا بلطجية.. إحنااصحاب الأرض دية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*الانبا روفائيل: لدي ثلاث رسائل
الرسالة الاولي الي السماء: نحن نؤمن بعدالة السماء..الرب ينتقم لدماء الشهداء..

الرسالة الثانية الي مصرنا: التي لن نتركها...دي بلدنا .. ليس بسفك الدماء تنمو البلد ولا بانعدام الامان تحكم الحكومات..

الرسالة الثالثة الينا نحن..اقباط مصر: لن نترك ايماننا ...سفك الدماء لنا هو تمسكنا بالايمان اكتر وهنتمسك باخلاقنا ومحبتنا, محبة الانجيل مش هنتنازل عنها..مهما عملوا فيما لن نترك محبتنا..الشهداء اخدوا اكليل الشهادة واحنا اخدنا الايمان..

*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

*خير الكلام  من محبوب  الاقباط -لسان كيانهم الجمعى*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *الانبا روفائيل: لدي ثلاث رسائل
> الرسالة الاولي الي السماء: نحن نؤمن بعدالة السماء..الرب ينتقم لدماء الشهداء..
> 
> الرسالة الثانية الي مصرنا: التي لن نتركها...دي بلدنا .. ليس بسفك الدماء تنمو البلد ولا بانعدام الامان تحكم الحكومات..
> ...


خير الكلام 
ومن لا يريد ان يفهم  بهذه الرسائل الثلاث
لن يفهم ولن يرعو قط.


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

تسجيل اعتراض على الرسالة التالتة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

تسجيل إعتراض على ماتم به* حشو  أدمغتنا* مراراً وتكراراً  فى التعليم الابتدائي والاعدادى والثانوى فى اللغة العربية والتاريخ والجغرافيا وايضا فى الفيزياء والكيمياء والحساب والرياضيات :
*"وقضى الاسلام على عادات العرب   في الجاهلية وأءد البنات والاخذ بالثأر وشرب الخمر ولعب الميسر"​*كانوا يحفضوهم لنا تلات مرات قبل الاكل وبعده ...: 
لكن بالاسف الجرائم الغادرة *لتتار  أخس وأنذل أمة أخرجت للناس [قبائل نمنم ].*.. كلها يتم صياغتها فى قالب  آخذ بالثأر:  طب يا  خى  إحترموا  أن دينكم تغلب [..]على عادات الجاهلية [..]..
*أو إحترموا الفيزياء والكيمياء* يا خسارة التعليم...


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

http://www.serafemsarof.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7311

انا هابقى اكتب موضوع موسع عشان الافكار المنتشرة عندنا ف مصر


----------



## WooDyy (7 أبريل 2013)

فى اطلاق غاز و طوب على الجنازة قدام الكتدرائيه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## aymonded (7 أبريل 2013)

*من غسق الليل الطويل وفجر غدي المنتظر *
* والحقول الخضراء المروية بعرق فلاح بلدي *
* ودم إخوتي الملتهب في وطني *
* لونت خيطك يا علمي*
* ودموعي انسكبت على لحن البواسل*
* بلادي بلادي لكي حبي وفؤادي*
* وأنا مندوب جرح لا يساوم*
*علمتني ضربات الجلاد أن أمشي على جرحي *
* أستمر أمشي وأقاوم بسلامي*
* لا يهمني أعيش أو أموت*
* لكني جريح بجرح بلادي*
* وصفعة الفقير أشعرها على خدي تُنادي*
* أستيقظ أيها الضمير الغافل*
* فشريعة الغاب وأن طالت *
*تطول من صنعها وبعده تسقط وتتلاشى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> تسجيل اعتراض على الرسالة التالتة



*خلاص ..... نغير الإنجيل ونمسك فى القرآن ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*الآن خرطوش من الحارة التى بجوار الكاتدرائية وثلاث إصابات علي الأقل بالحجارة*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> http://www.serafemsarof.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7311
> 
> انا هابقى اكتب موضوع موسع عشان الافكار المنتشرة عندنا ف مصر


*على فكرة هالموقع ينتمي عقائدياً لكنيستي .. لكني مستغرب من المعلومات*


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

عندنا في صلواتنا في الاجبية فيه حاجات زي:

"حصني مدينتنا....عن ملوكنا حاربي

وفيه صلوات اخرى للجنود والاسرى....


انما "لسبب ما" اصبح الاقباط يصلوا "حصني كنيستنا وعن رؤساءنا حاربي" وطلعت بقى نغمة محبة الاعداء والخضوع للسلاطين وبتاع....

بينما قبل القرن السابع كانت الكنيسة تصلي للجنود اللي هيحاربوا البربر (في شمال افريقيا) وللي هيحاربوا الفرس (ضمن الجيش الروماني) وفيه قديسين محاربين كتير (قبل القرن السابع)


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *خلاص ..... نغير الإنجيل ونمسك فى القرآن ......*



ﻻ ما نغيروش....نرجع للفهم الصحيح بس


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> وطلعت بقى نغمة محبة الاعداء والخضوع للسلاطين وبتاع....



*النغمة اللى مش عجباك دى ..... وصية السيد المسيح المكتوبة فى الإنجيل*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أبريل 2013)

*اشتباكات بـ"الخرطوش" أمام "الكاتدرائية" بين مجهولين وأقباط

الأحد، 7 أبريل 2013 - 15:06

*
*



جانب من مراسم تشيع جثامين ضحايا الخصوص​*​*كتب مايكل فارس





اندلعت   اشتباكات عنيفة، بين الأقباط المشاركين فى تشييع جثامين ضحايا الخصوص،   ومجهولين أمام الكاتدرائية، منذ قليل، باستخدام الخرطوش.

وتراجع الأقباط من شارع الشريف بعيداً عن الكاتدرائية، وتقدم العشرات من الجهولين إلى الشارع وألقوا بالحجارة على أبواب الكاتدرائية.

ليجمع الأقباط الحواجز المرورية الموجودة بالشارع رمسيس، وقاموا بصفها أمام   الكاتدرائية لحمايتها وعادت المناوشات مرة أخرى بشدة فى شارع الشريف فى   غياب أمنى تام.




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ﻻ ما نغيروش....نرجع للفهم الصحيح بس



*خلاص ...... طلع تفسير طالما إنك دارس جيد للإنجيل ... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*الغاز المسيل للدموع يتسرب بكثافة إلى داخل الكاتدرائية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أبريل 2013)

*مصدر أمني: مشيعون في جنازة ضحايا الخصوص أتلفوا عددًا من السيارات وتشاجروا مع أهالى العباسية*
*بوابة الأهرام *


*7-4-2013 | 15:31 *
*



*
*



*

*21*

*



*

*Tweet*




*



*
*احداث الخصوص*​*صرح  مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، بأنه أثناء تشييع جنازة ضحايا حادث  منطقة الخصوص بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، اليوم الأحد، وأثناء سير  الجنازة بشارع رمسيس، قام بعض المشيعين بإتلاف عدد من السيارات مما أدى إلى  حدوث مشاحنات ومشاجرات مع أهالى المنطقة.*


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *خلاص ...... طلع تفسير طالما إنك دارس جيد للإنجيل ... *



ﻻ مش انا اللي هافسر....انا لسه باقول للانطاكي على تعليقي قوق اني هاعمل موضوع موسع ... عن الحرب والمسيحية...

الكاثوليك عندهم عقائد ثابتة في الموضوع ده...Just War قايمة على اغسطينوس واكويناس

البحث هيكون عن الارثوذكس بالذات....عشان لسبب ما (واخدين بالكم؟) نسينا اللي كانوا بيقولوه زمان

مبدئياً ابحث عن قوانين باسيليوس الكبير....زي القانون 13 او 15 ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *على فكرة هالموقع ينتمي عقائدياً لكنيستي .. لكني مستغرب من المعلومات*



*هذا الموقع يكفر كل من يختلف مع فكر اعضاءه وهو منتدى لا ينتمى لكنيسة بعينها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ﻻ مش انا اللي هافسر....انا لسه باقول للانطاكي على تعليقي قوق اني هاعمل موضوع موسع ... عن الحرب والمسيحية...
> 
> الكاثوليك عندهم عقائد ثابتة في الموضوع ده...Just War قايمة على اغسطينوس واكويناس
> 
> ...



*أى قوانين تخالف الكتاب المقدس تعتبر هرطقة إيا كان كاتبها*


----------



## aymonded (7 أبريل 2013)

تظل أحبوا أعدائكم الشرع الإلهي الشامخ وصوت الرب يسوع نفسه ومن بعده القديس استفانوس
[ أغفر لهم يا ابتاه لأنهم لا يعرفون ماذا يفعلون ] هي قاعدة الحق وأساسه في الروح
وهذه المحبة لا تأتي بمجهود إنسان إنما بلبس الروح القدس وهذا هو التأله 
أي الارتفاع للمستوى الإلهي بفعمل عمل الروح القدس في النفس
ومع ذلك لن تكون قاعدة خنوع وخضوع للظلم
إنما ستظل تشع في كل من يؤمن بكلمة الله في الحق
نصرة وحياة غلبة على العالم الموضوع في الشرير

​


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أى قوانين تخالف الكتاب المقدس تعتبر هرطقة إيا كان كاتبها*



على فكرة....الارثوذكس عندهم التقليد فوق الكتاب المقدس 


كمان ارجو ان حضرتك ﻻ تطلق حكم عام لأن هذا الجزء ايضاً في صميم عقيدة اكبر كنيسية مسيحية على وجه الأرض، والوحيدة التي لم يتم اكتساحها بالمناسبة.....الكنيسة الكاثوليكية


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

مش الوحيدة سوري.....روسيا ايضاً واليونان ومعظم شرق اوروبا لم يُكتسحوا ايضاً بل قاوموا....


وكذلك الارمن (مش خلقيدونيين زينا اهم)

فعايز اسحب كلمة "الوحيدة" ... سوري مرة تانية


----------



## aymonded (7 أبريل 2013)

أخي الحبيب *Libertus* رغم من انا هذا الموضوع على ما أذكر كلنا اتكلمنا فيه ألف مرة ولكن سأكتبه بإجاز شديد واختصار بدون تعليق لاحق على وجه الإطلاق، أولاً ما جاء في الموقع لابد من أن يُراعى التركيز فيه بشدو وفهمة في إطار ما كُتب فيه بتدقيق، لأنه لا يشجع على البغضة او كراهية أحد قط، فينبغي أن نعلم جميعاً أن هُناك فرق شاسع ما بين الحروب لتحرير الأوطان كقانون دولة وسياسة، وبين الحرب باسم الإنجيل والمسيح والأرثوذكسية والكهنوت، وهل يعني مثلاً هل كانت الحرب ما بين الكاثوليك والإنجيليين في العصور الوسطى من الله !!!
وهل المسيح الرب تكلم عن حرب وشجعها أو حتى الرسل، وهل الرسل قبلوا الاضطهاد أم قاوموا الرومان بالجيوش والحروب، أو حتى بالثورة ضدهم، فمتى دخل الدين في حرب الخسران في النهاية هو الإنسان المسيحي، لأن هناك فرق ما بين مقاومة الاستبداد من جهة الناس في الوطن الواحد كمواطنين ، وبين حشر الإنجيل والأرثوذكسية في ما هو خارج عن روح الإنجيل، الفرق بين الاثنين عظيم جداً، ورجاء أن لا تأخذ كلام الآباء بالنسبة للوطن ودخول المسيحي في الجيش أو الشرطة وغيرها كمواطن صالح، وبين كونه مسيحي ونحاول نخرج الإنجيل عن روحه لكي نحقق سياسة، أو نبرر أفعال لا تصح، فهذا لم ولن يكون الإنجيل قط، فلا خلط بين السياسة والإنجيل بأي حال من الأحوال ولا تحت اي منطق أو مبدأ، ولا يحق أحدج ان يحارب تحت راية الصليب الذي فيه اعلن وحدة الكل في روح الوداعة والاتضاع، وانا مندهش أن صليب المصالحة والسلام، هو نفسه يصبح شعار حرب، هذا تناقض ما بعده تناقض، عجيب هذا الكلام العكسي والمضاد...
عموماً أننا لن نخلط الدهب بالتراب، فهذا يُخرجنا عن روح الإنجيل، وسيظل صوت الر ب أحبوا موجود، ده حتى المسيحي اللي في الجيش والا الشرطة أن قاوم أحد قانونياً من جهة أنه لص أو مفسد لحياة الناس باي شكل، لكن سيظل يحبه من قلبه أمام الله، لكن واجبه يتحتم عليه أن يحمي المجتمع من أفعاله، لكن هذا لا يعطية الحق أن يبغض أو يكره أو يقتل أحد انتاقماً منه ولا حتى يسبه أو يشتمه، لأنه عبد غيره والله أحبه وخلقع على صورته ومثاله، لأن المسيحي لا يقتل أحد بيده ولا يأذيه مهما ما كان السبب، إلا بحكم القضاء فقط، أو تهجم على اسرته ليقتلهم، لكنه لا يهاجم أحد أو يسرع بقدمه للقتل أو لرفع سلاح على أحد، ولو حدث أن أحد فعل هذا في التاريخ حتى ولو كان قديس فهو قد أخطأ في الوصية ولِزاماً أن يتوب ولا نتبعه في هذا الفكر.. كن معافي
​


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أخي الحبيب *Libertus* هناك فرق شاسع ما بين الحروب لتحرير الأوطان كقانون دولة وسياسة، وبين الحرب باسم الإنجيل والمسيح والأرثوذكسية، وهل يعني مثلاً هل كانت الحرب ما بين الكاثوليك والإنجيليين في العصور الوسطى من الله !!!
> وهل المسيح الرب تكلم عن حرب وشجعها أو حتى الرسل، وهل الرسل قبلوا الاضطهاد أم قاوموا الرومان بالجيوش والحروب، أو حتى بالثورة ضدهم، فمتى دخل الدين في حرب الخسران في النهاية هو الإنسان المسيحي، لأن هناك فرق ما بين مقاومة الاستبداد من جهة الناس في الوطن الواحد كمواطنين ، وبين حشر الإنجيل والأرثوذكسية في ما هو خارج عن روح الإنجيل، الفرق بين الاثنين عظيم جداً، ورجاء أن لا تأخذ كلام الآباء بالنسبة للوطن ودخول المسيحي في الجيش أو الشرطة وغيرها كمواطن صالح، وبين كونه مسيحي ونحاول نخرج الإنجيل عن روحه لكي نحقق سياسة، أو نبرر أفعال لا تصح، فهذا لم ولن يكون الإنجيل قط، فلا خلط بين السياسة والإنجيل بأي حال من الأحوال ولا تحت اي منطق أو مبدأ، ولا يحق أحدج ان يحارب تحت راية الصليب الذي فيه اعلن وحدة الكل في روح الوداعة والاتضاع، وانا مندهش أن صليب المصالحة والسلام، هو نفسه يصبح شعار حرب، هذا تناقض ما بعده تناقض، عجيب هذا الكلام العكسي والمضاد...
> عموماً أننا لن نخلط الدهب بالتراب، فهذا يُخرجنا عن روح الإنجيل، وسيظل صوت الر ب أحبوا موجود، ده حتى المسيحي اللي في الجيش والا الشرطة أن قاوم أحد قانونياً من جهة أنه لص أو مفسد لحياة الناس باي شكل، لكن سيظل يحبه من قلبه أمام الله، لكن واجبه يتحتم عليه أن يحمي المجتمع من أفعاله، لكن هذا لا يعطية الحق أن يبغض أو يكره أو يقتل أحد انتاقماً منه ولا حتى يسبه أو يشتمه، لأنه عبد غيره والله أحبه وخلقع على صورته ومثاله، لأن المسيحي لا يقتل أحد بيده ولا يأذيه مهما ما كان السبب، إلا بحكم القضاء فقط، أو تهجم على اسرته ليقتلهم، لكنه لا يهاجم أحد أو يسرع بقدمه للقتل أو لرفع سلاح على أحد، ولو حدث أن أحد فعل هذا في التاريخ حتى ولو كان قديس فهو قد أخطأ في الوصية ولِزاماً أن يتوب ولا نتبعه في هذا الفكر.. كن معافي
> ​




بالظبط كده وحضرتك لما اكتب انا الموضوع اللي باقول عليه....هتعرف ان الحرب مبررة فقط ان كانت دفاعية وان كان ﻻ توجد اي وسيلة اخرى وتم استنفاد كافة الخيارات الاخرى...

والبعض يضع قوانين توبة او منع من التناول حتى لمن يذهب في حرب وطنية لانه يقتل....رغم انه ﻻ يعتبر مذنب...

الحاجة التانية: عشان حضرتك تشوف الفرق بين الحرب من اجل راية الصليب وبين الحرب من اجل الوطن (في هذه الحالة وطني القبطي....والحرب ليست دفاع عن المسيحية ولكن عن الاقباط) ...
خلينا نرجع خطوة ورا....

اعتبر ان الغزو العربي بيحصل الآن....اعتقد حضرتك ما كنتش هتشوف اي مشكلة لو المصريين - الاقباط - كانوا دافعوا عن بلدهم ضد الغزو...مش كده؟


ارمينيا دافعوا عن نفسهم....اليونان حاربوا العثمانيين وحرروا معظم بلادهم...نفس الكلام في الممالك الكاثوليكية في غرب اوروبا زي اسبانيا


كل دول غلط والاقباط بس هم اللي تفتق عن ذهنهم في القرن السابع ان الحرب كخة حتى لو بلدنا كلها هتضيع؟


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

حضرتك لو حد حاول - بعد الشر - يهاجم عائلتك....هل ستقف مكتوف الأيدي ولن تستخدم العنف لتشده بعيداً؟

مش باقول هتمثل بجثته...لكن ان لم تقاومه سيقتل افراد عائلتك....هل ستسكت؟!


بل هل كان المسيح سيسكت؟!!

للاسف مش هنعرف لانه ماوقعش وﻻ مرة في الموقف ده....لكنه طلب انهم يسيبوا التلاميذ وسابوهم "الذين اعطيتني لم يهلك منهم احد"





أيضاً من سفر المكابيين الأول - الإصحاح الثاني:



> فاخبر رجال الملك والجند الذين كانوا في اورشليم في مدينة داود بان رجالا من الناقضين لامر الملك قد نزلوا واختباوا في البرية فجرى كثيرون في اعقابهم
> 
> فادركوهم وجيشوا حولهم وناصبوهم القتال في يوم السبت
> 
> ...


----------



## AdmanTios (7 أبريل 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]eWMWkrS5KJo[/YOUTUBE]

شهادة الصحفي عبد الوهاب شعبان
مُراسل بوابة الوفد و التأكيد علي غياب
عناصر الأمن المُفتعل أثر الإعتداء المُمنهج
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً, وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً, وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ, مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*شهود عيان لـ"الألمانية": إصابة 25 فى اشتباكات "الكاتدرائية"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*الشرطة المتواجدة امام الكاتدرائية تقف موقف المتفرج من الذين يقذفون الكاتدرائية بالحجارة

قناة Me sate تنقل الاحداث على الهواء
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*اصابة الصحفى بيشوى وصفى بطلق نارى بالرقبة فى محيط الكاتدرائية *


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*"الصحة" تعلن إصابة 17 مصاباً فى اشتباكات "الكاتدرائية"*

  الأحد، 7 أبريل  2013 - 16:35







                             جانب من مراسم تشييع جنازة ضحايا الخصوص 
كتبت دانه الحديدى - تصوير سامى وهيب وأحمد اسماعيل


 
أكد د.محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أن الاشتباكات  الدائرة حاليا بمحيط الكاتدرائية بالعباسية، أسفرت عن وقوع 17 مصابا حتى  الآن، جميعها إصابات بسيطة بجروح وكدمات واختناقات بالغاز المسيل للدموع،  ولا توجد إصابات بالخرطوش.

وأضاف لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه تم إسعاف 15 مصابا بموقع الاشتباكات، وتم نقل 2  من المصابين إلى مستشفى الدمرداش الجامعى، موضحا أنه تم إرسال 7 سيارات  إسعاف لموقع الاشتباكات لإسعاف المصابين.


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*بالصور .. البابا تواضروس يتغيب عن جنازة ضحايا "الخصوص"*

  الأحد، 7 أبريل  2013 - 13:29






                             جانب من الجنازه 
كتب  مايكل فارس - تصوير سامى وهيب


 
وصلت منذ قليل جثامين ضحايا أحداث الخصوص لتبدأ عليها صلاة  الجنازة والتى يترأسها العديد من الأساقفة بعد غياب البابا تواضروس الثانى  لوجوده فى الإسكندرية.

ورفع الأقباط صور بعض الضحايا وهتفوا قائلين "ارفع رأسك فوق أنت قبطى".


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*بالفيديو..أهالى الضحايا من الكاتدرائية: قالوا علينا بلطجية واحنا أصحاب الأرض ديه*

  الأحد، 7 أبريل  2013 - 13:20






                             جانب من الجنازة 


 
سيطرت حالة من الغضب على أهالى ضحايا أحداث الخصوص الأخيرة، خلال تشييع الجثامين بكاتدرائية العباسية، اليوم، الأحد.

ونقلت فضائية “الجزيرة” هتاف أهالى الضحايا: “قالوا علينا بلطجية.. إحنا بتوع الأرض ديه”، و”يارب”، و”مش هنخاف مش هنطاطى”.
http://videoyoum7.com/?p=98555


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*الاقباط متحدون
 توجهت أمس مع مجموعه من اهالى الشهداء والنشطاء الحقوقيين والسياسيين إلى مستشفى المطرية العام، حيث أجساد شهداء مذبحه الخصوص، منذ بداية الاحداث وتم تحويل بعض الجثث إليها وتم طلب انتداب أطباء من مصلحة الطب الشرعى الى موقع المستشفى وذلك لعدم ثقة الاهالى وتخوفهم من التلاعب بالتقارير بعد الاحداث الاخيره المتعلقه بالمصلحه، تم مواجهتنا بالرفض فى البداية ولكن بعد مساعي حثيثه تم الاستجابه وانتداب اطباء شرعيين يعكفوا على تشريح الجثامين الاربعه الموجوده بمستشفى المطريه . وصل الاطباء حوالى الساعه ال10 مساءً ومنهم الطبيب عماد الديب والذى تم الاشاره الى انه من عكف على كتابه تقرير الطب الشرعى للشهيد محمد الجندى والذى لفق فيه قضيه السياره الشهيره، طلبنا بحضور طبيب لعملية التشريح ولكن تم رفض ذلك تماماً وكانت مشادات كبيرة جدا حتى نجحنا فى ادخال الدكتور محمد فتوح منسق جمعية اطباء التحرير والذى خرج الينا بعد ذلك واقر انه من خلال المعاينه المبدئيه للجثامين فانه تبين التالى: 
الاصابات ناجمه عن طلقات نارية جميعها نافذه عدا واحده فقط استقرت فى جثمان الشهيد مرقص كميل كامل والتى تم تحريزها حتى معرفة نوع الطلق وتحديد من اى سلاح اطلق 
* الاصابات جميعها فى منطقة الصدر والرأس، منما يرفع من احتمالية الاستهداف او القنص 
* غالبيه الاصابات نتجت عن اسلاحه ذات قوة عالية (high power weapons) او من مسافات قريبه جدا. 
* احد الشهداء اصيب بطلق نارى نافذ دخل من الوجه وخرج من اسفل الظهرمما يشيرالى احتملية ان يكون القاتل اتخذ موقع مرتفع اثناء اطلاق الرصاصه وكانت ايضاً ذات قدرة عالية لانها خرجت من الجسد. 

وقد حضر الى المستشفى الاستاذ جمال فهمى وكيل اول مجلس نقابة الصحفيين وقدم واجب العزاء لاهالى الشهداء وحضرايضا شهادة الدكتور محمد فتوح . 

امس تم تشريح 4 جثامين بمستشفى المطريه و هم : الشهيد عصام تاوضروس رزيق زخارى - الشهيد فيكتورسعد منقريوس - الشهيد مرزق عطية نسيم - الشهيد مرقص كميل كامل وتم الاتفاق على ان تخرج اليوم جنازة الشهداء الاربعه من الكاتدرائية المرقسيه بالعباسيه فى تمام الساعه الواحده ويبداءالتجمع من الساعه 12 ظهراً، ثم الدفن تحت مذبح الملاك بجانب شهداء ماسبيرو بمنطقه السادس من اكتوبر *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

+الشهيد الشاب *بيشوى وصفي* -*ثالثة اعلام *ينال بركة الاستشهاد فى الاعتداء البربري على مشييعى جناز الشهداء امام مداخل الكاتدرائية الكبرى فى حدث هو الاول من نوعه خلال 47سنه -   منذانشائها   ...
+ اسلحة نارية آلية سريعة الطلقات ومتطورة مستعملة فى الاحداث


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*تجددت الاشتباكات مرة أخرى بين (المتظاهرين داخل الكنيسة الكاتدرائية بالعباسية من جانب)، (ومتظاهرين خارج الكنيسة من أهالى المنطقة وقوات اﻷمن المتمركزة أمام الكنيسة من جانب آخر).
النقل بالنص من اليوم السابع (http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=1009673&SecID=65&IssueID=168)*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

*الداخلية حضرت بصفة مراقب فى الاحداث ونشكر الوزير على التمثيل الشرفي​**مجهود مشكور للداخلية فى إطلاق سرائن  سيارتها -كان الله فى العون​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

اقتباس:


> استغاثة عاجلة من ابو حامد : محتاجين مستلزمات إسعاف و أطباء داخل الكاتدرائية فيه إصابات كتير خرطوش


إزاى أبو حامد يقول كده
لازم ينصر آخاه ظالماً أو ظالماً
لازم يتواطأء
لازم يطنش 
زى كل المسلمين الملتزمين بمبادئهم السمجةH اقصد السمحة


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار": الاعتداءات أمام الكاتدرائية تواطؤ وليس غياباً أمنياً*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OVLaFxfFK6k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## اليعازر (7 أبريل 2013)

لكم الرب يا أقباط مصر .

.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

*حرب بمعنى الكلمة حرب تماما على باب الكاتدرائية بين طرف محروم من التسليح و
مسلحى الاخوان   تعمية اعلامية وتصامم   مريب من الاعلام  المصرى ​*


----------



## antonius (7 أبريل 2013)

دافعوا عن انفسكم او هاجروا. الخسائر هذه غير ضرورية.


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

antonius قال:


> دافعوا عن انفسكم او هاجروا. الخسائر هذه غير ضرورية.



قول لهم عشان خاطري!!


كفاية بقى يا اقباط!!! هو فاضل يعملوا فيكو ايه تاني؟! كفاكم مازوخية!!

ان لم نستطع الذهاب والدفاع بانفسنا عنهم...ان لم نستطع تسليحهم....على الاقل لنتوقف عن لوم الذين يحاولون ان يفعلوا شيئاً!!

كفانا مازوخية وتلذذ بالعذاب!


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً, وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً, وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ, مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدة *



*عليك نور أستاذى صوت صارخ 

قولى بقا 
+ مين يبقا  غلطان فى الأحداث اللى موجودة حالياً ؟؟
+ مين اللى أعطى فرصة للبلطجية والناس الزبالة .. للهجوم على الكنيسة والكاتدرائية ؟؟ 


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *عليك نور أستاذى صوت صارخ
> 
> قولى بقا
> + مين يبقا  غلطان فى الأحداث اللى موجودة حالياً ؟؟
> ...



*ومين اللى كان غلطان لما نبوخذنصر سبى شعب اسرائيل 400 سنة .... ومين اللى كان غلطان لما هدم الرومان معبد سليمان ..... ومين اللى كان غلطان لما دخل المسلمين مصر ورحب بيهم بطريرك الاقباط عشان رجعوه لكرسية ....

ستجدى اجابة سؤالك فى أجابات اسئلتى*


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *عليك نور أستاذى صوت صارخ
> 
> قولى بقا
> + مين يبقا  غلطان فى الأحداث اللى موجودة حالياً ؟؟
> ...



ارجوكي اقرأي ردي مرة اخرى وبالذات الجزء بتاع الدفاع عن عائلتك!



Libertus قال:


> بالظبط كده وحضرتك لما اكتب انا الموضوع اللي باقول عليه....هتعرف ان الحرب مبررة فقط ان كانت دفاعية وان كان ﻻ توجد اي وسيلة اخرى وتم استنفاد كافة الخيارات الاخرى...
> 
> والبعض يضع قوانين توبة او منع من التناول حتى لمن يذهب في حرب وطنية لانه يقتل....رغم انه ﻻ يعتبر مذنب...
> 
> ...





Libertus قال:


> حضرتك لو حد حاول - بعد الشر - يهاجم عائلتك....هل ستقف مكتوف الأيدي ولن تستخدم العنف لتشده بعيداً؟
> 
> مش باقول هتمثل بجثته...لكن ان لم تقاومه سيقتل افراد عائلتك....هل ستسكت؟!
> 
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

antonius قال:


> دافعوا عن انفسكم او هاجروا. الخسائر هذه غير ضرورية.



*وده اللى عيزاه امريكا ...... لن نتخلى عن مسيحيتنا ..... ولن نتخلى عن مصرنا .... ولن نكون صورة من سوريا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*مجهولون يتسلقون الكاتدرائية والأمن يطلق الغاز على الكنيسة
*


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*نائب قبطى بـ"الشورى": أجرينا اتصالات بالجيش والرئاسة لحماية الكاتدرائية*

  الأحد، 7 أبريل  2013 - 17:52







                             جانب من اشتباكات الكاتدرائية 
كتب مايكل فارس
  
قال فريد البياضى، عضو مجلس الشورى، إنه أجرى اتصالات مع وزارة الدفاع، لمطالبتها بحماية الكاتدرائية.
 
وأضاف البياضى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنهم أجروا اتصالات بمؤسسة الرئاسة للتدخل لحل الأزمة ووعدوهم بإرسال تعزيزات أمنية.
 
من ناحية أخرى، كثفت قوات الأمن المتواجدة خارج الكاتدرائية من إطلاق  القنابل المسيلة للدموع وقنابل أسمنت داخل ساحة الكاتدرائية عقب صعود  مجهولين وبلطجية على أسوارها، ورشق المتواجدين داخلها بالحجارة والمولوتوف،  ما دفع الأقباط للرد عليهم.
 
وأدى إلقاء القنابل إلى إصابة العشرات بحالات إغماء واختناقات فيما تمركزت  ثلاث سيارات إسعاف داخل الكاتدرائية لنقل المصابين، كما تواجد بالكاتدرائية  النائب محمد أبو حامد، وشادى الغزالى حرب وعلاء عبد الفتاح، فى نفس الوقت  الذى حاولت فيه رموز قبطية التواصل مع مؤسسات الدولة لحل الأزمة.


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 أبريل 2013)

اللى غلطان هو
+ المسيحى اللى مش قادر ينفذ وصايا إلهه 
+ المسيحى اللى عايز يحارب الشياطين ،، دون أن يطلب معونة المسيح 
+ المسيحى اللى عايز يعيش فى الدنيا بالطول والعرض  وناسى إنه مختلف عن الناس 
+المسيحى اللى واخد الأرض موطنة 
+ المسيحى اللى ناسى ( الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون ) 
+ المسيحى اللى معندوش ادنى حكمة فى معاملة المسلم الحقود ،،،
+
+
+
البلد مافيهاش أمن ، والحكم فيها للأخوان اللى يشرفة قتل المسيحى  ،   والمنطقة مليانه بالسلفين 

والمسيحى رايح يتمطع ويعمل مشاجرات مع ( جنود الشر ) 

النتيجة هتكون إية ؟؟؟ غير اللى إحنا شايفينة دة


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*اشتعال النيران فى المنازل المقابلة للكاتدرائية
*

[YOUTUBE]5J7BY8gg880[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

يا رب محتاجينلك وسطينا
يا رب حافظ على بيتك و احمي ولادك
يارب تعبنا م الاضطهاد و الظلم


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*
معا ضد الاخوان المسلمين‎

هننزل كلنا الساعة 7 بالظبط قدام الكتدرائية شيرررر بقوة
 الاتحاد الثوري*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*أكد اللواء محمود يسرى، مدير أمن القليوبية، أن قوات الأمن المتواجدة بمحيط كنيسة مارجرجس بمدينة الخصوص، فوجئت بإطلاق الخرطوش عليها من بعض المتواجدين، الأمر الذى ترتب عليه إصابة الضابط أحمد طارق بطلقات خرطوش، *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*اشتعال مبانٍ محيطة بـ"الكاتدرائية".. وكر وفر بين الأمن و>>>>>>>>>مجهولين (الكلمة الأخيرة موجهة للبلهاء فقط)*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*اليوم السابع: صعد عدد من المجهولين على أسوار الكاتدرائية الملاصقة للبنزين المجاورة لها وقاموا بإلقاء الحجارة وزجاجات الملوتوف عليها، ومنهم من أطلق طلقات خرطوش فى محيط الكاتدرائية بالداخل، فى ظل صمت من جانب قوات الأمن والمدرعات المتمركزة فى محيط الكاتدرائية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*مطلوب فورا أطباء و إسعافات أولية في الكاتدرائية بالعباسية عدد الإصابات كبيرة حالات اختناق بالغاز و إصابات بالخرطوش.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wP5eWHvDs_0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

اةةةة ياااااارب
اعمل حاجة ارجوك مد ايدك


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *​



كما هو متوقع.... 

سيناشد حكمة السيد الرئيس وفي قداس عيد القيامة سيشكر نائبه على حسن إدارة البلاد 

كنت افضل الصمت التام عن قراءة مثل هذا الخطاب....




عدم حضوره للجنازة في رايي هو رسالة ايضاً...انه لا يريد ان يكون في الصورة.....ماشي...حقه...مش دي المشكلة...لكن ان يصدر مثل هذا الخطاب فده هو ما ارفضه


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*تخيلوا ....... لا يوجد سمعان خراز واحد بين اقباط مصر ...... يجعل الرب يتدخل ...

ارجعنا يا رب إليك .... فاقدامنا مشلولة .... عليك أن تعيننا على الرجوع إليك​*


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

محتاجين صلاة و صوم و شوية ايمان
انت فين يا سيدنا اتيتمنا من بعدك
اشفع فينا يا بابا شنودة محتاجين شفاعتك و صلواتك لنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تخيلوا ....... لا يوجد سمعان خراز واحد بين اقباط مصر ...... يجعل الرب يتدخل ...
> 
> ارجعنا يا رب إليك .... فاقدامنا مشلولة .... عليك أن تعيننا على الرجوع إليك​*



*لا يا أستاذى ما تقولش كدة 

يوجد 5 مليون سمعان

بس إحنا غلطنا غلطة كبيرة لما هتفنا ضد النظام داخل الكنيسة

غلطة كبيرة كبيرة

فين هيبة صلاة الجنازة ؟

فين إحترام الشهداء ؟

لو عايز تصرخ يا مسيحى .................يبقى تصرخ لإلهك مش تصرخ للبشر*


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*بالفيديو.. كاهن مسيحى من أمام الكاتدرائية: «يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد»*

                           الأحد، 7 أبريل  2013 - 18:51






                             جانب من الاحداث                         
 كتب- أحمد عبد الهادى ومنار الرخ


 
 قاد أحد القساوسة مظاهرة حاشدة أمام الكاتدرائية المرقسية  بالعباسية، خلال تشييع جثامين ضحايا أحداث الخصوص، اليوم الأحد، مرددين  هتافات “يسقط.. يسقط حكم المرشد، وبالروح والدم نفديك يا صليب”.

http://videoyoum7.com/?p=98810


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أبريل 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *بالفيديو.. كاهن مسيحى من أمام الكاتدرائية: «يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد»*
> 
> الأحد، 7 أبريل  2013 - 18:51
> 
> ...


*
غلطة كبيرة

مش مظبوط إن الكاهن يشترك فى الكلام دا

و كأن المشكلة فى المرشد

المشكلة إحنا كلنا عارفينها*


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*مسلمون وأقباط يحاولون تهدئة الأوضاع فى محيط الكاتدرائية المرقسية*

                           الأحد، 7 أبريل  2013 - 18:44





                             أحداث الكتدرائيه                         


 
يحاول عدد من الشباب المسلمين والأقباط العقلاء المتواجدين فى  محيط الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية الآن، تهدئة الأمور، والسيطرة على  الأحداث المشتعلة فى محيط الكاتدرائية، والتى شهدت استخدام الحجارة  والأعيرة النارية والتراشق بالمولوتوف بين أقباط ومجهولين.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> طوال هذه العصور لا يوجد سوى سمعان خراز واحد؟!
> 
> 
> فلا نتبجح إذاً ونقول اننا اعظم كنيسة ظهرت على وجه الارض
> ...


*
بلاش الكلام دا يا جونى

إحنا عندنا سمعان بالهبل

بس أيام سمعان الخراز ما حدش هتف ضد الخليفة 

فربنا جاب جذمجى يحرك الجبل

أظن و أتمنى تكون الرسالة وصلت​*


----------



## WooDyy (7 أبريل 2013)

فى ناس بتسيب المصايب اللى احنا فيها وتمسك فى التافهه

حرام فعلا


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

يا جماعة محتاجين ايمان و صلاة بلجاجة
نقول يا رب يا عدرا يا بابا شنودة يا كل القديسين
اتصرفوا في اللي بيحصل


----------



## SALVATION (7 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا يا أستاذى ما تقولش كدة *
> 
> * يوجد 5 مليون سمعان*
> 
> ...


على مر العصور بنسمع عن شهداء بتقدمهم الكنيسة عمرنا ما سمعنى عن ان الكنيسة مكان اعتراض او شعبها اعترض على ان الكنيسة تقدم شهداء مسيحيتنا قائمة الايمان حتى الاستشهاد بل والسعى وراه .. نشكر ربنا انه قابل من عصرنا ده شهداء​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*اخبار عن وفاة الناشط محمد شاهين بعد تعرضه لاطلاق نار أمام الكاتدرائيه وجثمانه الان فى المستشفى القبطى*


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*بالفيديو.. مجهولون يطلقون الخرطوش من أعلى أسوار الكاتدرائية بالعباسية*

                           الأحد، 7 أبريل  2013 - 19:03






                             مجهولون يطلقون الخرطوش                         
 تقرير- أسامة طلعت


 
رصدت كاميرا فيديو7، قيام مجهولين بحمل أسلحة خرطوش “فرد” أعلى  أسوار الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، أثناء الاشتباكات التى اندلعت بين  المتظاهرين الأقباط ومجهولين فى أثناء تشييع جثمان ضحايا فتنة الخصوص،  اليوم الأحد.

 وأطلق المجهولون أعيرة الخرطوش خارج الكاتدرائية، كرد لاشتباك البعض مع الأقباط.

لمشاهدة الفيديو..


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*"البرعى" يطالب بضبط مسلحين على أسطح العمارات المجاورة للكاتدرائية*

                           الأحد، 7 أبريل  2013 - 19:03





                             أحمد البرعى                         
 كتبت رحاب عبداللاه 


 
أدان الدكتور أحمد البرعى، الأمين العام لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى  أعمال العنف فى محيط الكاتدرائية بالعباسية، بعد تشييع جنازة الضحايا  الأقباط فى أحداث فتنة الخصوص.

وقال "البرعى" فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن استهداف الكاتدرائية أمر خطير  ويضع مصر فى حرج دولى خاصة مع تزامن هذه الأحداث مع زيارة كاثرين أشتون  ووفد الاتحاد الأوروبى. 

وطالب البرعى وزارة الداخلية بالتدخل لحماية الكاتدرائية والصعود لأسطح  العمارات للقبض على العناصر الإجرامية التى تلقى بالمولوتوف على  الكاتدرائية، مشيرا إلى أن الموقف يتطلب الحكمة من كافة الأطراف لوأد  الفتنة بين قطبى الأمة المسلمين والأقباط.


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*اعلن رئيس هيئة الإسعاف الدكتور محمد سلطان، سقوط أول حالة وفاة فى اشتباكات الكاتدرائية، منذ قليل، بمستشفى الدمرداش.. *


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*الفتنة تستيقظ أمام الكاتدرائية.. حرب شوارع  بعد اشتباكات بالخرطوش بين مجهولين وأقباط.. واشتعال عدد من المبانى  المحيطة وإصابة 25.. والداخلية: المشيعون حطموا سيارات..*

* وأبو الثوار: إلا  أولادى المسيحيين*

                           الأحد، 7 أبريل  2013 - 18:51





                             أحداث الخصوص                         


 
نشبت اشتباكات اليوم بين اقباط ومجهولين خلال تشييع جنازة ضحايا  أحداث الخصوص الأخيرة، بكاتدرائية العباسية بعدما هتف المشيعون بشعالرات  منددة بحكم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين .. ونقلت فضائية “الجزيرة” هتاف أهالى  الضحايا: “قالوا علينا بلطجية.. إحنا بتوع الأرض ديه”، و”يارب”، و”مش هنخاف  مش هنطاطى”.

وبعد استخدام الخرطوش بكثافة فى الاشتباكات تراجع الأقباط من شارع الشريف  بعيداً عن الكاتدرائية، وتقدم العشرات من المجهولين إلى الشارع وألقوا  بالحجارة على أبواب الكاتدرائية.. ليجمع الأقباط الحواجز المرورية الموجودة  بشارع رمسيس، وقاموا بصفها أمام الكاتدرائية لحمايتها وعادت المناوشات مرة  أخرى بشدة فى شارع الشريف فى غياب أمنى تام

ودارت اشتباكات بالخرطوش، وسُمع دوى إطلاق نار قرب الكاتدرائية أثناء خروج  العشرات من باب الكاتدرائية فى مسيرة كانت مقررة من الأمس عقب قداس  الجنازة، إلا أن ترديد الأقباط هتافات ضد الرئيس محمد مرسى، وجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، تسبب فى هجوم من مجهولين من خارج الكنيسة على الأقباط، حيث ردد  عدد من الأقباط هتافات منها "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و"حكم الرئيس باطل"،  الأمر الذى أدى إلى قيام الطرفين بتبادل إلقاء الحجارة داخل شارع الشريف  أمام الكاتدرائية، ما تسبب فى تفريق المتظاهرين، وعودة غالبيتهم إلى  الكاتدرائية، ورفع المشاركون سلسلة من اللافتات، والتى جاء فى مضمونها "لا  لاضطهاد الأقباط"، و"ينجيب حقهم ينموت ذيهم"، و"ارفع راسك فوق أنت قبطى".

فيما قطع عدد من الأقباط المشاركين فى جنازة ضحايا الخصوص بالكاتدرائية  صلوات القداس أكثر من مرة، مرددين هتافات ضد الرئيس مرسى قائلين "أرحل  أرحل" و"بالروح بالدم نفديك يا صليب".

وشهدت الجنازة مشادات كلامية بين عدد من الأقباط وسائقى الميكروباص بشارع  رمسيس، بعد قطع أهالى الضحايا الطريق باتجاه غمرة، وحتى مقر الكاتدرائية  بالعباسية حتى دخول جثامين الضحايا إلى الكاتدرائية 

وقالت وكالة الأنباء الألمانية نقلاً عن شهود عيان، أن 25 شخصاً أصيبوا فى  الاشتباكات التى اندلعت بمحيط الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية بوسط  القاهرة.

وقال شهود العيان إنه أثناء تشييع جثامين عدد من ضحايا الأقباط فى أحداث  مدينة الخصوص بمحافظة القليوبية ردد البعض هتافات بسقوط الرئيس محمد مرسى  والنظام وفوجئوا بإلقاء الحجارة عليهم، مما أدى إلى إصابة 25 شخصا. 

من ناحية أخرى قال القيادى باتحاد شباب ماسبيرو رامى كامل لـ ( د. ب. أ)،  إنه عقب قداس الجنازة على ضحايا أحداث الخصوص فى محافظة القليوبية بشمال  القاهرة حاول المشيعيون تنظيم وقفة احتجاجية أمام باب الكاتدرائية تمهيدا  لمسيرة كان من المقرر أن تتجه إلى مقر وزارة الدفاع لتقديم مذكرة تطالب  القوات المسلحة بحماية الأقباط، ففوجئوا بإطلاق نار على الجنازة أمام  الكاتدرائية من مجهولين ثم توالى الهجوم من أشخاص مجهولين ليتحول المشهد  إلى مواجهات بين الأقباط الموجودين فى محيط الكاتدرائية ومجهولين استخدموا  المولوتوف وقنابل يدوية الصنع".

وقال شهود عيان، أن قوات الأمن بدأت فى إطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع للسيطرة على الموقف.

كد د.محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أن الاشتباكات الدائرة حاليا  بمحيط الكاتدرائية بالعباسية، أسفرت عن وقوع 17 مصابا حتى الآن، جميعها  إصابات بسيطة بجروح وكدمات واختناقات بالغاز المسيل للدموع، ولا توجد  إصابات بالخرطوش.

وأضاف لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه تم إسعاف 15 مصابا بموقع الاشتباكات، وتم نقل 2  من المصابين إلى مستشفى الدمرداش الجامعى، موضحا أنه تم إرسال 7 سيارات  إسعاف لموقع الاشتباكات لإسعاف المصابين.

وأكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، أن مشيعى جنازة ضحايا حادث منطقة  الخصوص بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، حطموا عددا من السيارات أثناء سير  الجنازة بشارع رمسيس، مما أدى إلى حدوث مشاحنات ومشاجرات مع أهالى  المنطقة، وأوضح المصدر أن القوات تتدخل حاليا للفصل بين الطرفين.

وتوقف الاشتيباكات لوقت قليل قبل أن تجدد مرة اخرى وتبادل المتظاهرون  التراشق بالحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة، فيما اكتفت قوات اﻷمن المركزى بإطلاق  القنابل المسيلة للدموع، وتهدئة المتظاهرين بالخارج من أهالى المنطق.

وصعد عدد من المجهولين على أسوار الكاتدرائية الملاصقة للبنزين المجاورة  لها وقاموا بإلقاء الحجارة وزجاجات الملوتوف عليها، ومنهم من أطلق طلقات  خرطوش فى محيط الكاتدرائية بالداخل، فى ظل صمت من جانب قوات الأمن  والمدرعات المتمركزة فى محيط الكاتدرائية.

شتعلت النيران فى عدد من المبانى المحيطة بالكاتدرائية، فيما يواصل مجهولون  رشق أسوار الكاتدرائية بالحجارة، فى الوقت الذى تطلق فيه عناصر الأمن  المركزى وابلاً من قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، فى محاولة للسيطرة على  الموقف.

ال فريد البياضى، عضو مجلس الشورى، إنه أجرى اتصالات مع وزارة الدفاع، لمطالبتها بحماية الكاتدرائية.

وأضاف البياضى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنهم أجروا اتصالات بمؤسسة الرئاسة للتدخل لحل الأزمة ووعدوهم بإرسال تعزيزات أمنية.

من ناحية أخرى، كثفت قوات الأمن المتواجدة خارج الكاتدرائية من إطلاق  القنابل المسيلة للدموع وقنابل أسمنت داخل ساحة الكاتدرائية عقب صعود  مجهولين وبلطجية على أسوارها، ورشق المتواجدين داخلها بالحجارة والمولوتوف،  ما دفع الأقباط للرد عليهم.

وأدى إلقاء القنابل إلى إصابة العشرات بحالات إغماء واختناقات فيما تمركزت  ثلاث سيارات إسعاف داخل الكاتدرائية لنقل المصابين، كما تواجد بالكاتدرائية  النائب محمد أبو حامد، وشادى الغزالى حرب وعلاء عبد الفتاح، فى نفس الوقت  الذى حاولت فيه رموز قبطية التواصل مع مؤسسات الدولة لحل الأزمة.

وصف عمرو موسى، رئيس حزب المؤتمر والقيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ، ما حدث أمس فى  الخصوص واليوم أمام الكاتدرائية بـ"المأساة المؤسفة"، مشيراً إلى أنها تدل  على فشل الدولة فى التعامل مع قضايا المواطنة وتأمين حياة المواطنين.

وأضاف "موسى"، عبر تغريدة له على "تويتر"، أن الأمر يحتاج إلى وقفة جادة، قائلاً، "احذروا أن تتحول مصر إلى دولة فاشلة".

وتساءل رئيس حزب المؤتمر، "أين أنت يا حكومة.. ألا تستطيعين حماية المواطنين؟".


ال الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى رئيس حزب مصر الحرية وأستاذ العلوم السياسية، أن ما يحدث أمام الكاتدرائية جريمة وانهيار لسيادة القانون.

وأضاف حمزاوى عبر تغريدة له على "تويتر" أن ما يحدث هو نتاج عنف طائفى متصاعد، وأزمة تعايش أحدثها تطرف ينتهك مواطنة وحقوق الأقباط

وشارك فى الجنالزة أبو الثوار ورفع لافتة كتب عليها "لا لميلشيات الإرهاب وبلطجية النظام إلا ولادى المسيحيين رمز المحبة والسلام.


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز لتفريق المواطنين..*

*بالصور .. أهالى القتيل المسلم بالخصوص يحاولون حرق منزل المسيحى المتهم بقتله *

                           السبت، 6 أبريل  2013 - 03:03







                             جانب من الأحداث                         
 كتب محمد قاسم  - تصوير حسين طلال


 
حاول عدد من الأهالى المسلمين بالخصوص الهجوم على منزل أحد  الأشخاص المسيحيين ويدعى "فاروق .ع" لحرق المنزل لاتهامه بقتل طالب مسلم  يدعى "محمد محمود" – 18 سنة – والذى لقى مصرعه فى المعركة التى نشبت بين  "المسلمين" و"المسيحيين" هناك فيما قامت قوات الشرطة بإطلاق القنابل  المسيلة للدموع في محاولة لتفريق المواطنين. 

كان العقيد محسن ذكي، مأمور قسم شرطة الخصوص، قد تلقي بلاغا من الأهالي  بنشوب مشاجرة بالأسلحة الآلية بين "سمير .أ" – مسيحي الديانة - و"أحمد .  م"، في منطقة أرض الشركة وتبادلا خلالها إطلاق الأعيرة النارية بطريقة  عشوائية، مما أسفر عن مقتل شخصين من المسلمين وإصابة عدد آخر من الطرفين،  وانتقلت الأجهزة الأمنية بقيادة اللواء محمود يسري مدير أمن القليوبية  والعقيد أحمد الشافعي رئيس فرع البحث الجنائي بالخصوص والمقدم شريف شوقي  رئيس مباحث القسم لمكان المشاجرة.

وألقت أجهزة الأمن بالقليوبية القبض علي 6 أشخاص من طرفي المشاجرة التي  نشبت بين عائلة مسلمة وأخري مسيحية بالأسلحة الآلية في منطقة أرض الشركة  بمدينة الخصوص والتي أدت إلي مقتل شخصين من  المسلمين وإصابة 4 آخرين، وذلك  أثناء تبادل إطلاق الرصاص بين الطرفين.

يذكر أن مصدرا أمنيا بمديرية أمن القليوبية أكد لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه  بالتحريات المبدئية وبسؤال عدد من الأهالي في منطقة الخصوص تبين أن  المشاجرة التي نشبت بين المسلمين والمسيحيين بدأت بقيام شاب مسيحي برسم  "الصليب" علي جدران مسجد موجود أسفل أحد المعاهد الدينية بالمنطقة مما أثار  حفيظة عدد من المسلمين الذين شاهدوه وتبادل الطرفان إطلاق الرصاص بأسلحة  آلية.




















































‎






‎

  ‎






‎






‎






‎






‎






‎






‎






‎






‎






‎






‎






‎






‎






‎
‎


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

*من امام الكاتدرائية*

*1]من الطبيعى  جدا جدا أن يتناول الاقباط رعاة ورعية  [بسبب مشاكل طالتهم]... يتناولون مرشد الاخوان بسبب كونه متصدياً لشأن عام ( الحكم ) ينالهم من جرائه ضرر...  فهم لا يتصدون إطلاقاً لشأن دينى لا يخصهم.   هذا بشأن فيديو القسيس.
2] غالبية من الاخوة المسلمون لاسباب طائفية بحتة- ومن منطلق الدفاع الاعمى المطلق  باطل بعاطل -  يعتقدوا  أن  من يتسلق الاسوار ويعتلى سطوح الادوار المحيطة بالكاتدرائية  - أنهم أقباط - والحقيقة المجردة
أن هؤلاء لا يمتوا إلى الاقباط بأدنى صلة ... لكنهم أشخاص أتوا من خارج الكاتدرائية 
ومن ناحية البنزينة وأطلقوا  نيران مسدساتهم  (فى المليان )- رصاص حى فى الصدور والاعناق  تجاه الاقباط.
دون إحترام قدسية وهيبة الموت.
*

*محترفوا القتل وقناصة مدربون لعمل مذبحة إحترافية:*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ExJUfFtJYf0#!http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ExJUfFtJYf0#!


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*


[YOUTUBE]AGCKurP1pKc[/YOUTUBE]

اتفرجوا على تعليقات المسلمين
*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*أبو الغار: دلائل قوية تؤكد تواطؤ الشرطة مع المعتدين على الكاتدرائية*

                           الأحد، 7 أبريل  2013 - 19:19




                            د. محمد أبو الغار                         
 كتب أمين صالح


 
أدان الدكتور محمد أبو الغار، رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى  والقيادى البارز بجبهة الإنقاذ الأحداث التى شهدتها الكاتدرائية المصرية  بالعباسية اليوم، الأحد، *مؤكدا أن هناك دلائل قوية من شهود عيان كثيرين  تتهم الشرطة بالتواطؤ مع من يلقون الحجارة والخرطوش على الكاتدرائية.*

*وطالب "أبو الغار" فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، بتدخل جهة محايدة لإنهاء هذا الموقف المذرى فورا.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

* دي عربيه نقل محمله ببلطجية و ناس شكلها عجيب في اتجاه العباسية علي كوبري كتوبر راحين على الكاتدرائة
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

ظهر  عدد من المجهولين على سطح الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية حيث كانوا  يطلقون الخرطوش على بعض المحتجين أمام الكاتدرائية بعد أن وقعت اشتباكات  تسببت في حرق عدد من السيارات أمام الكاتدرائية، وتبادل المحتجون التراشق  بالحجارة ما دفع قوات الشرطة إلى إطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع  لتفريقهم. تجددت الاشتباكات بالحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة مع استمرار سماع  دوي إطلاق نار بين المشاركين في جنازة ضحايا «أقباط الخصوص» ومجهولين بمحيط  كاتدرائية العباسية، عقب توقفها لفترة قصيرة بعد تدخل قوات الأمن وإطلاق  قنابل الغاز للفصل بين الطرفين. وكانت جنازة ضحايا «أقباط الخصوص» قد شهدت  اشتباكات بالحجارة بين عدد من المشاركين في الجنازة ومجهولين بالشوارع  القريبة من الكاتدرائية، ما أسفر عن تحطم عدد من السيارات، وسماع دوي إطلاق  نار.​


----------



## aymonded (7 أبريل 2013)

أهو كله كلام وتصريحات وكل واحد سيشجب ويُدين من كل جانب وكان الكل بريء، وحتى كل سياسي سيتكلم بانفعال وربما يبكي ويصرح ويقول، لكن سيظل الفعل بلا فعل، أهو كله كلام في كلام ومن يدفع الثمن إلا الضعيف والصغير والذي ليس له قيمة في عيون الناس التي تريد أن تسقط الدولة بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى .... ربنا يرحمنا كلنا جميعاً معاً لأننا مقبلين على أيام صعبة شديدة الظلمة
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*محروس حنا ابراهيم 29 سنه ،،، رصاصه في الرقبه ..... توفي الان*


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*أيمن نور: "مرسى" و"الداخلية" يتحملان أحداث الكاتدرائية*

                           الأحد، 7 أبريل  2013 - 19:39





                             أيمن نور مؤسس حزب غد الثورة                          
 كتب أيمن رمضان 
  
قال أيمن نور، رئيس حزب غد الثورة، أن ما يحدث بمحيط الكاتدرائية  المرقسية بالعباسية من اشتباكات بين مجهولين وأقباط *يتحمل مسئوليتها وزير  الداخلية ورئيس الجمهورية،* مؤكداً أن هناك قوى تريد ضرب الدولة باستغلال  الملف السياسى.

وأضاف نور خلال مداخلة هاتفية بقناة "الجزيرة مباشر مصر" كون ذلك يحدث فى  ظل توقعات بذلك يدل على أن الجهود التى بذلت فى الملف الطائفى لم تجد  نفعاً، ويشير إلى أننا فى حالة استقطاب سياسى ويجب أن نحتكم لضمائرنا.


----------



## aymonded (7 أبريل 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *أيمن نور: "مرسى" و"الداخلية" يتحملان أحداث الكاتدرائية*
> 
> الأحد، 7 أبريل  2013 - 19:39
> 
> ...



ماشي وآخر التصريحات أيه، سيظلوا يعقودن مؤتمرات ويشجبوا ويتكلموا وينظروا حلول ويقولوا كلام وتدخل سياسي ومش ساسي ومصالحة وطنية.. الخ، وكل هذا اللغو اللي زهقنا منه.... اسئلكم بالله عليكم ايه اللي قدرتوا تحلوه من ساعة بدء انهيار الدولة لليوم .... الم يكن كله كلام في كلام ولم ولن يكون هناك فعل، امتى يكون هناك فعل حقيقي وثورة حقيقية بجد وجد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! مافيش فايدة في سياسي ولا حتى حزب..... وعجبي
​


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

مفيش فعل طول ما احنا بنضطهد اللي عايز يفعل حاجة.....


شباب ماسبيرو لما اتحركوا اقباط كتير فضلوا يقولوا لهم مش طريقنتنا واحنا نصلي وبس وكده....


متوقعين ايه طيب؟!


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*تجدد المناوشات بين المتظاهرين بمحيط الكاتدرائية والأمن يدعو للسلمية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*اجتماع عاجل لمرسى والهيئة الاستشارية لدراسة أحداث الكاتدرائية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*أحمد سعيد يبلغ "آشتون" موقف المعارضة من أحداث الكاتدرائية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*




دكتور ماهر رزق الله وقد فقد إحد عينيه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*المتحدة الرسمي باسم الاخوان: هناك من يثير الفتن والجرائم للتغطية علي إنجازات الرئيس *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*شباب جبهة الإنقاذ يتوجهون للكاتدرائية لوقف الفتنة الطائفية*


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

ىشادى الغزالى:* داخلية الإخوان تحمى مهاجمى الكاتدرائية*












قال الناشط السياسى شادى الغزالى حرب: "مرة أخرى داخلية الإخوان تفتعل العنف لتشتيت المسيرة السلمية للمشيعين، وتأتى لحماية ظهر البلطجية الذين يهاجمون المشيعين والكاتدرائية".



وأضاف فى تغريدة له على"تويتر" قائلا: "قانون الإخوان الآن: لا حرمة إلا لمكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم، لا مشيخة الأزهر ولا الكاتدرائية ولا حرمة البيوت، هل سنرضى بأن يحكمنا هذا القانون".

:


----------



## aymonded (7 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المتحدة الرسمي باسم الاخوان: هناك من يثير الفتن والجرائم للتغطية علي إنجازات الرئيس *



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أيوة صح صحيح التغطية على *إنجازات الرئيس*
صدقني أكتر كلمة مستفزة حصلت في التاريخ كله
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*شباب جبهة الإنقاذ يتوجهون للكاتدرائية لوقف الفتنة الطائفية*

                           الأحد، 7 أبريل  2013 - 19:44




                            أحداث الكاتدرائية                         
 كتب أمين صالح ورحاب عبد اللاه وإيمان على



أعلن شباب جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى منذ قليل عن توجههم إلى مبنى  الكاتدرائية بالعباسية، رافعين شعارات تدعو لوقف الفتنة، وأن مصر للجميع  والدين لله والوطن للجميع، وذلك فى مواجهة الأحداث المأساوية المرفوضة التى  تدور عند الكاتدرائية منذ ساعات.
وقالوا فى بيان أصدروه مساء اليوم: "تابعنا بمنتهى الحزن والأسى ما شهدته  منطقة الخصوص من أحداث دموية مفتعلة لأحداث وقيعة وفتنة بين عنصرى الأمة  وشركاء الانتصارات والنكبات والحروب والثورة مسيحيى مصر ومسلميها، والذى  أفضى إلى سقوط العديد من الضحايا".

وأضافت البيان: "لكن إن كان ما حدث هو نكبة على الوطن فما حدث اليوم هو  كارثة مفجعة لا تمت للأديان أو الأخلاقيات أو الموروث الثقافى المصرى بشىء،  كيف نرى الاعتداء السافر على جنازة تحمل النعوش، كيف يتم الاعتداء على  المنكوبين العزل".

وقال البيان: نحن شباب جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى نؤكد تماسك النسيج المصرى ووحدة  مكوناته. كما نؤكد على قدرة الشعب المصرى العريق لإحباط أى مخطط لانتهاك  هويته ووحدته وتماسكه.

وطالب شباب جبهة الإنقاذ فى نهاية البيان بالاستقالة الفورية للحكومة  المصرية حفاظاً على أرواح المصريين التى تهدر كل يوم، وسعيا لاستقرار الوطن  وأمنه وأمانه.


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

قوات الداخلية تحمى احد "المجهولين" اثنا محاولة تكسيره احد كاميرات المراقبة المعلقة على اسوار الكاتدرائية​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*ﻣﺮﺳﻰ ﻳﻠﻘﻰ ﻛﻠﻤﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻗﻠﻴﻞ..ﻭﺍﻧﺒﺎﺀ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ "ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺭﻣﺔ"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*اصدر ما يسمى ائتلاف شباب السلفيين بياناً على صفحته الخاصة بموقع التواصل" فيس بوك" هدد خلاله الأقباط قائلين " كم مرة حذرناكم ؟ كم مرة ناشدناكم البقاء في منازلكم والاستمتاع بمشاهدة باسم سوسته وتفريغ مشاعركم السلبية تجاه الإسلام والمسلمين والمشروع الاسلامى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والسلفيين عبر مشاهدته يتراقص كالقرود؟ كم مرة خاطبناكم وطالبناكم بجمع صبيانكم الذين يقال لهم "البلاك بلوك" من الشوارع ونهيهم عن الفوضى والتخريب ؟ اذا فلما البكاء اليوم ؟ ولم الدهشة؟ وعلام .... مؤكدين على ان القادم اكبر وأعظم شأناً فرجاء لا تضطرونا إليه وانصرفوا إلى كنائسكم وارفعوا صلبانكم الخشبية داخلها لا خارجها كما تريدون وانهي البيان بالدعاء قائلاً غفر الله لكم وهداكم , والله لا نريد بكم سوء بقدر ما تريدون بنا .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*قناة مصر 25 : أقباط غاضبون من سياسة البابا يهاجمون مقر الكاتدرائية الأن!!! *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*مايكل منير: الكنيسة تدفع ثمن تأييد “الطيب” ورفض حكم المرشد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*ممدوح إسماعيل :على العقلاء بالكاتدرائية وقف الشباب عن استفزاز المسلمين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*الأنبا بسنتى: أقول للرئيس أين قيادتك لكل المصريين مما يحدث الآن؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*"الصحة": رفع درجة الاستعداد القصوى بالمستشفيات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]u4lUfrhoqQU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*راعى كنيسة الخصوص: الاشتباكات مستمرة بالقرية بين الأهالى والأمن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*"الصحة": ارتفاع الإصابات بأحداث الكاتدرائية والخصوص إلى 32 مصابا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]E0qr8Yud0cs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وده اللى عيزاه امريكا ...... لن نتخلى عن مسيحيتنا ..... ولن نتخلى عن مصرنا .... ولن نكون صورة من سوريا*


 

*وهل الدفاع عن النفس ضد المسيحية ؟؟ خاصة أن هذا الدفاع دفاع عن الآخرين من نساء وأطفال ..*
*قرى مسيحية في سوريا حملت السلاح وحافظت على وجودها ، دون أن تعتدي أو تهاجم ، وأما من لم يحمل السلاح تهجروا (طبعاً إلا في حالة وجود الجيش) .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

http://www.youm7.com/images/Albumflash/Elkenesa2013/index.html​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *وهل الدفاع عن النفس ضد المسيحية ؟؟ خاصة أن هذا الدفاع دفاع عن الآخرين من نساء وأطفال ..*
> *قرى مسيحية في سوريا حملت السلاح وحافظت على وجودها ، دون أن تعتدي أو تهاجم ، وأما من لم يحمل السلاح تهجروا (طبعاً إلا في حالة وجود الجيش) .*



*فالتفعلوا فى سوريا ما تروه صالحا لكم ..... ولنفعل فى مصرنا ما نراه صالحا لنا ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*


















هل بإمكان مباحث الشرطة القبض على هؤلاء المخربن​*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فالتفعلوا فى سوريا ما تروه صالحا لكم ..... ولنفعل فى مصرنا ما نراه صالحا لنا ....*


*أستاذي أنا قلبي محروق على المسيحيين في مصر ووجودهم .*
*وكنت أتحدث من ناحية مسيحية ، عددكم كبير ووجودكم قوي ، الرب معكم .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



*"الوزراء" يدين أحداث الكاتدرائية.. ويؤكد: الأمن تعامل بكل حسم*


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*"الوزراء" يدين أحداث الكاتدرائية.. ويؤكد: الأمن تعامل بكل حسم*

                           الأحد، 7 أبريل  2013 - 20:55






هشام قنديل                         
 كتبت هند مختار 
  
أكد مجلس الوزراء على تماسك عنصرى الأمة مسلمين وأقباطا داخل  الوطن الواحد وأدان التصرفات الفردية غير المسئولة التى تمارس أمام  الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية من البعض، وأضاف أن محاولة تصوير هذه  الوقائع على أنها فتنة طائفية لن تنال من وحدة هذا الوطن المتماسك  والمتسامح، وتابع: تواجد مسلمين لمواساة إخوتهم المسيحيين فى مصابهم  بالكاتدرائية لهو أصدق دليل على روح التعايش والتماسك الذى توصف به مصر. 

 وشدد المجلس فى بيان له على أن قوات الأمن تتعامل بكل حسم تجاه هذه  التجاوزات فى تلك الأحداث مع أعمال القانون تجاه من يحاول زعزعة استقرار  هذا البلد ودب روح الفرقة بين أبنائه، وأضاف أن المتواجدين داخل وخارج  الكاتدرائية للعزاء والمواساة جميعهم مصريون. 

 كما قدم المجلس تعازيه لأسر الضحايا ووعد بتعقب الجناة ومثيرى الفتنة من  خلال فتح تحقيق عاجل للتوصل للجناة وتقديمهم للعدالة على وجه السرعة.
*
بيهزر طبعا*


----------



## V mary (7 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *"الوزراء" يدين أحداث الكاتدرائية.. ويؤكد: الأمن تعامل بكل حسم*



*تيييييييييت​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*مدير مستشفى الدمرداش: قتيل الكاتدرائية محروس حنا أصيب بطلقتى خرطوش*

*  الأحد، 7 أبريل  2013 - 21:06*
*






                             مستشفي الدمرداش* 
*كتبت رحمة رمضان*
*

* 
*قال الدكتور أيمن بغدادى، مدير عام مستشفى الدمرداش التابعة  لجامعة عين شمس، إن المستشفى استقبلت 55 حالة خلال اشتباكات الكاتدرائية من  بينهم حالة وفاة وهو المواطن محروس حنا إبراهيم البالغ من العمر 35 عاما  بطلق خرطوش فى الركبة وأخرى بالعمود الفقرى بالظهر.

وأضاف بغدادى لـ"اليوم السابع" أن جميع المصابين والذى يبلغ عددهم 54 حالة،  جميعهم إصاباتهم طفيفة وتم علاجهم وغادروا المستشفى عقب تلقيهم العلاج  بالكامل. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*رجاء من مشرف القسم حذف المشاركات الخارجة عن سياق الموضوع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*الشهيد بيشوى الذى استشهد اليوم فى محيط الكاتدرائية



*​


----------



## V mary (7 أبريل 2013)

*يعني كدة بقم اتنين 
بيشوي صحفي في الشروق وكان واخد خرطوش في رقبتة  مات 
ومحروس حنا ابراهيم اللي جابوة في الاخبار ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*ملثم مدنى يقود مدرعة شرطة حاملا خرطوش ....؟؟؟؟



*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

> ممدوح إسماعيل :على العقلاء بالكاتدرائية وقف الشباب عن استفزاز المسلمين


*ده  شبهه  لكم    يا أشذ   خلق الله​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]u4lUfrhoqQU[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

*



*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

قال أحمد المغير، المعروف بالذراع الأيمن لخيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد  العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن "البلاك بلوك" هم مليشيات الكنيسة  الكارهة للمسلمين "كره العمى"، حسب وصفه. 
*



*
وكتب  أحمد المغير عبر حسابه على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، "أي حد عنده  ذرة عقل كان عارف إن البلاك بلوك هما هما مليشيات الكنيسة، هما هما كشافة  الكنيسة، الكتلة الوحيدة المنظمة والمسلحة واللي بتكره الإسلاميين كره  العمى، وبتحرض ليل نهار على إسقاط حكمهم وقتلهم على الهوية ومحاصرة مساجدهم  وإهانة علمائهم".​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

وصول وزير الداخليه لمحيط " الكاتدرائيه " بالعباسيه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

*وجدى غنيم على تويتر ورغماً عن أنف هؤلاء الخنازير !!!
2013-04-07 22:01:58 






*​*ورغماً عن أنف هؤلاء الخنازير نؤكد لهم أن فخامة الرئيس مرسى سيبقى رغم أنوفهم وسنجدد له مرة أخرى ولن نسمح أن يحكم مصر علمانيا كافرا مرة أخرى


تويتر​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

عائل و حريق هائل بالكاتدرائيه الان
    2013-04-07 22:04:12    






  [COLOR=black !important]   	   	نشبت النيران منذ قليل بالكنيسة الكتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، وأحد  الأبنية المجاورة لها، بعد صعود أحد الأشخاص علي منزل مقارب للكنيسة،  وإلقاء زجاجات مولوتوف عليها، وحدثت حالة من الخوف بين المتواجدين، توقعًا  لانتقال الحريق إلى أحد محطات الوقود المجاورة.  	فيما وصلت سيارتا إطفاء إلى مكان الحريق، وقامت قوات الأمن بإيقاف إطلاق  الغاز، وذلك لحين السيطرة على النيران ؛ علي جانب آخر قام بعض المتواجدين  بإلقاء  القبض على أي شخص يشعرون  أنه مسيحيي.




​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2013)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة

الرجاء الإلتزام بتخصص القسم والموضوع فهو لنقل الاخبار وليس لمناقشة الأراء المختلفة في كيفية تصرف الكنيسة مع مثل هذه الحوادث.


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> عائل و حريق هائل بالكاتدرائيه الان
> 2013-04-07 22:04:12
> 
> 
> ...




*تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

*وصل  اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية وبصحبته ممثل من رئاسة الجمهورية ومدير  أمن القاهرة وعدد من القيادات الأمنية، إلي محيط الكاتدرائية بالعباسية  مساء اليوم الأحد، لتفقد الحالة الأمنية، ومشاهدة موقع الأحداث، وقام  بإصدار تعليماته بفرض الحراسة المشددة لمنع تجدد الاشتباكات. 

فيما ارتفعت صيحات  عشرات المواطنين والأهالي المتواجدين بالمنطقة بهتافات "ارحل.. ارحل"،  و"الداخلية بلطجية"، فور وصول وزير الداخلية إلى الكاتدرائية. 

وفي سياق متصل، يشهد  محيط الكاتدرائية، انخفاض ملحوظ في أعداد المواطنين والمتظاهرين  المتواجدين أمام الكردونات الأمنية، بالإضافة إلى توقف المناوشات التي  تجددت منذ قليل ولم تستمر لأكثر من دقائق. 

من جانبهم، يواصل  قوات الشرطة فرض كردونات أمنية وإغلاق جميع الطرق المؤدية إلى الكاتدرائية،  تحسبًا لتجدد الاشتباكات مرة أخري، مع استمرار وقوف أعداد صغيرة أعلى  الكاتدرائية.​



*​


----------



## oesi no (7 أبريل 2013)

لا لا اكيد الخبر دة قديييييييييييييييييم 
وقديم اوى كمان 
يجى من 4 ساعات ولا حاجة 
المشهد ده شوفته لايف على اون تى فى لايف
دلوقتى وزير الداخلية هناك مظنش ابدا  هيحصل حاجة وهو هناك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

*قام البابا تواضروس، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، 
 بتشكيل لجنة من الأنبا موسى، أسقف الشباب والأنبا بولا، أسقف طنطا ورئيس المجلس الإكليريكى، والقس إنجيلوس، سكرتير البابا، 
 لمناقشة الأحداث الجارية مع الرئيس محمد مرسي. 

 كما قام البابا بتأجيل عودته من دير الأنبا بيشوي لحين هدوء الأوضاع.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

الرئاسة : إعلان نتيجة التحقيق في أحداث الكاتدرائية على الرأي العام I​ 






 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
قرار عاجل من الرئاسه الان 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

لأنبا باخوميوس:مدير أمن الكاتدرائية يتابع تهدئة الأمور داخلها والاعتداء عليها من الخارج صارخا ​ 
الأنبا باخوميوس مطران البحيرة:نحن كأقباط نحافظ على وطننا وصلاتنا مع أخوتنا المسلمين..وقيم المواطنة والأخاء ليست مجاملة​ 
الأنبا باخوميوس:العقاب على حادثة يجب ألا يكون جماعية ..وجماعية العقاب هو قانون الغاب ​ 
الأنبا باخوميوس مطران البحيرة:عدم جدية التحقيقات بحوادث الاعتداء على الكنائس ومحاسبة المسئولين سيؤدى الى المزيد ​ 




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

*



​** شيماء جلال  

 	أجرى الدكتور محمد مرسى  رئيس  الجمهورية اتصالاً هاتفياً مساء اليوم الأحد مع قداسة البابا تواضروس   الثاني بابا الأسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، حيث أكد سيادته أنه   يتابع أولاً بأول تطورات الموقف مع وزير الداخلية، والأجهزة المعنية.
  	وأكد مرسي أنه قد  وجه باتخاذ كافة الاجراءات الأمنية لحماية المواطنين،   ومبنى الكاتدرائية إزاء أحداث العنف التى شهدها محيط الكاتدرائية المرقسية   بالعباسية اليوم.
 	 وطالب الرئيس جميع المواطنين بعدم الانسياق وراء أمور تضر بسلامة واستقرار   البلاد، وتُهدد الوحدة الوطنية، مُشدداً على أن الكُلَّ شركاء فى هذا   الوطن .
 	كما اصدر قرار  بإجراء تحقيق فوري فى أحداث العباسية، وبإعلان نتائج  التحقيق على الرأي  العام فور اكتماله، مؤكداً أنه سيتم تطبيق القانون بكل  حزم على من يثبت  تورطه فى هذه الأحداث، وأنه لن يسمح لأحد بهدم الوطن.


الفجر
​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الرئاسة : إعلان نتيجة التحقيق في أحداث الكاتدرائية على الرأي العام I​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*زى أعلان تحقيقات احداث رفح .....؟؟؟
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *زى أعلان تحقيقات احداث رفح .....؟؟؟
> *



* اهو زي اي زفت علي دماغ اللي خلفوهم
حكومه زباله بيحكمها ناس تشبه الرجاله 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

* تصريحات كاذبه مستفزه من مدير مباحث الداخليه و ينفعل تعليه صوت عماد جاد عيب عليك كده و ينسحب مدير الامن  هاتفيا

*[YOUTUBE]u5b6nAz3PQ8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

> إنسانة  عفيفة   أصيلة  مسلمة نقية  تسمى الدكتورة  نشوى الحوفي مع معتز الدمرداش      مساء الاحد7أبريل مع الدكتور عماد جاد...


*
الدكتورة نشوى  الحوفي  
 *سلمتى أيتها  الانسانة الممتازة العفيفة الاصيلة الحرة . فى زمن  ضاعت فيه القيم  وظن بعض المراهقين دينياً أن  الطرمخة على الخطأ   إسدأءاً لخدمة  للدين 
* سلمتى أيتها الحرة الشريفة  وسلمت مصر مادام فيها محترمين مثلك \حماكى الله من أعداء الشرف والحق والنجاح .*​


----------



## بايبل333 (7 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *زى أعلان تحقيقات احداث رفح .....؟؟؟
> *


والاتحادية الذين تم شنقهم امام الراى العام :blush2:


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*كلام واحد قبطى مسيحى مصرى 

بأي وجه تتحدثون عن دين السماحه مع كل هذا القتل وهدر الدماء
تقتلون عزل يدفنون موتاهم وتحرقون أناسآ أحياء
لن يزيدنا طغيانكم إلا حبا لديننا فكنيستنا كنيسه الشهداء
مالكم تقسمون الناس إلي ضعفاء أو أقوياء ؟
أظننتم انكم تعيشون أبدا و تناسيتم أن كل البشر علي الأرض غرباء
يوما ما سترحلون ولن ينفعكم سلاحكم يا من تظنون انكم الأقوياء
بماذا ستنطق ألسنتكم أمام الديان العادل رب السماء؟
نعم عداله السماء ..... فنحن نثق في عداله السماء*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*متى نحترم البشر مهما تكن أديانهم..*

*الأسوانى: الاعتداء على الأقباط سببه شيوخ التطرف وتواطؤ الشرطة*

                           الأحد، 7 أبريل  2013 - 22:09





علاء الأسوانى                         
 كتب إسلام جمال
*  *
*أكد الأديب والروائى، علاء الأسوانى، أن الاعتداء على الأقباط  نتيجة لاستمرار خطاب الكراهية من شيوخ التطرف، بالإضافة إلى تواطؤ الشرطة  وتعطيل القانون.*

وتساءل الأسوانى عبر تغريدة له علي حسابه بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر"، قائلا: *"متى نحترم البشر مهما تكن أديانهم؟".
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*غادر اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، مبنى الكاتدرائية وسط حراسة مشددة وهتافات معادية له، ومنها: "يا وزير يا فاشل". *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

*أنباء عن القاء رئيس الجمهورية كلمة للاقباط بعد قليل*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2013)

*فاكرين يا بشر لما نظام مبارك ضرب كنيسه القديسين و فاكرين لما المجلس العسكري تهاون في شأن بعض الكنائس حصل ايه؟*

*افتكر الرساله وصلت....*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *أنباء عن القاء رئيس الجمهورية كلمة للاقباط بعد قليل*
> ​



*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
 لااااااااااا بلالالالالاش 
ياااا رب يكدبواا الخبر ده
بجد بجد مش ناقصيننننننه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

*حريق منزلين ومقهي بعد تجدد الاشتباكات في "الخصوص"

*​*4/7/2013 10:40 PM​​**




​​**عادت  حالة الكر والفر من جديد في محيط كنيسة مارجرجس بـ"الخصوص"، ، حيث اندلع  حريق محدود في منزلين ملك الحاج عابدين ومقهى "قطب" المجاورين للكنيسة إثر  قيام مجهولين بإلقاء زجاجات مولوتوف عليها.​**ونجحت قوات الإطفاء من السيطرة على النيران، فيما بلغ عدد المصابين برش الخرطوش 4 مجندين و12 مواطنا تم نقلهم لمستشفى الخانكة العام.​**ومن  جانبها، قامت مديرية الصحة بالقليوبية برفع حالة الطوارئ بمستشفى الخصوص  والمستشفيات المجاورة لها، وأكد الدكتور زكريا عبدربه، وكيل وزارة الصحة  بالقليوبية، إن إجمالى عدد المصابين بلغ 12 مصابا، وتم علاج عدد منهم فى  موقع الاشتباكات .

الفجر
​*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*
مدني ملثم في عربية امن مركزي بسلاح خرطوش امام الكاتدرائية *.


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *أنباء عن القاء رئيس الجمهورية كلمة للاقباط بعد قليل*
> ​



*هو الراجل دة مش مكفيه اللى ماتو بالرصاص و الضرب .. عايز يموت الباقيين بالفرسة و الضغط :bomb: *


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)

*المستشار امير رمزى للحياة اليوم : هناك اكثر من 2000 مسيحى محاصر حتى الان داخل الكاتدرائية .. وبينهم سيدات واطفال ورفضنا خروجهم خوفا عليهم بعد ان شاهدنا تعاون الشرطة مع البلطجية *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

تحركات السيد الرئيس ووزير خارجيته جاءت بعد 48 ساعة من وصول ألاحداث إلى قمة إشتعالها فى الخصوص
وبعد 8 ساعات من إنتهاء الاحداث بالعباسية 
بعد أن وفر  لبلطجية عصاباته [ كوماندوز  وقوات خاصة بملابس مدنية ]التى تسبق  الداخلية المرتدية الازياء- على مسرح الاحداث...   ( فرشة ).. إعداد مسرح الاحداث.


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*طبيبة مسلمة: طب هو ايه المطلوب؟ تراجع عن الايمان المسيحي مش حيرجعوا.. كان دقلديانوس قدر عليهم. هجرة مفيش دولة حترضى تستقبل عشرة مليون ده بفرض انهم نفسهم عايزين يهاجروا.. مشي جنب الحيطة مش حيمشوا جنب الحيط عشان مصر كلها بطلت التعريض ده من سنتين. تخلصوا عليهم؟ ده شيء مستحيل لوجستيا ومنطقيا (ومش حاقول اخلاقيا لأنها مش تبعكم أصلا).
 أي كلب حيوان كاره للمسيحيين وبيتمنى لهم الأذى لازم يعرف ان كان غيره أشطر. دول الأقباط يا حبيبي أقباط مصر اللي الامبراطورية الرومانية في عزها مقدرتش عليهم رغم أنهم كانوا بيتقتلوا ويتصلبوا ويتعذبوا يوميا وطبعا وقتها كان عددهم صغير مقارنة باليوم. هم موجودين ومش رايحين في حتة واخبطوا دماغكم في حيطة مقر المقطم.
 منكم لله يا بعدا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*طالب الأقباط المتواجدون بالكاتدرائية بخروج نادية هنرى عضو مجلس الشورى من الكاتدرائية فور وصولها، *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*مصادر برئاسة الجمهورية: الاجتماع الذي يعقده الرئيس محمد مرسي حالياً مع هيئته الاستشارية، وفريق المساعدين، يطرح بقوة مسألة إقالة حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل، لفشلها في التعامل مع أحداث التوتر بالشارع المصري، وآخرها فتنة الخصوص، التي تجددت باشتباكات الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية.
*


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

عــاجل .. ​مصراوي | قطع شارع رمسيس احتجاجا على أحداث الكاتدرائية​


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*سيارة إطفاء تدهس شخصاً بالخطأ امام الكاتدرائية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*مؤتمر للأحزاب المدنية غدًا للإعلان عن موقفها من الخصوص والكاتدرائية*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

*من اليوتيوب نشوف مع بعضينا *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*"الصحة": ارتفاع المصابين بأحداث الكاتدرائية اليوم إلى 84 مصابا*


----------



## SALVATION (7 أبريل 2013)

*حمل  صليب بغضة العالم لنا .. نتيجة حتمية لتبعيتنا للمسيح مهما تعالت شعارات  الوحدة الوهمية .. فلا شركة بين العالم والمسيح إلا عندما يسجد المسيح  لرئيس العالم .. حينئذ يحبه العالم ويحب أتباعه ، وهذا لم ولن يحدث مطلقاً ،  الأمر الذي يجعل رئيس هذا العالم وأتباعه في هياج مستمر على أبناء الله ..  ولكن فاتهم أنه بقدر ما تتعالى صرخات أولاد الله الآن بقدر ما تتعالى  أصوات صراخهم أضعافاً في اليوم الأخير .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات ومجهولون يطلقون الخرطوش من أعلى الكاتدرائية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*التلفزيون المصري : مرسي : أي إعتداء على «الكاتدرائية» إعتداء عليّ شخصياً

بذمتكم ده مش تحريض علي ضرب الكاتدرائيه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*انباء عن اشتعال النيران الان في كنيسة ابو سفين بعزبة النخل *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

_أتوجه بالشكر للسيد الرئيس الذى قام بعد الاحداث ب 9 ساعات  بإصدار توجيهاته  لوزير الداخلية بأن يشوف شغله 
جزاه الله خيراً خالص الشكر والعرفان_​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

> تجدد الاشتباكات ومجهولون يطلقون الخرطوش من أعلى الكاتدرائية


يا أحبائي هناك أفراد مدربون   تدريبا   فائقاً ومؤدون بكفاءة ممتازة - قوات خاصة بملابس مدنية أو (سبور) 
وهؤلاء من يتسلقون  مبانى مجاورة للكنيسة ويقفزون على الاسوار لاطلاق النار و قنابل الغاز- (حركات )
يا إبراهيم يا بتاع الفريكيكو..
*معبد الارشاد فى التفكير  و معبد الارشاد برضه فى التدبير*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *انباء عن اشتعال النيران الان في كنيسة ابو سفين بعزبة النخل *



*فيه حد من عزبة النخل يا جماعة يطمئنا *


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طبيبة مسلمة: طب هو ايه المطلوب؟ تراجع عن الايمان المسيحي مش حيرجعوا.. كان دقلديانوس قدر عليهم. هجرة مفيش دولة حترضى تستقبل عشرة مليون ده بفرض انهم نفسهم عايزين يهاجروا.. مشي جنب الحيطة مش حيمشوا جنب الحيط عشان مصر كلها بطلت التعريض ده من سنتين. تخلصوا عليهم؟ ده شيء مستحيل لوجستيا ومنطقيا (ومش حاقول اخلاقيا لأنها مش تبعكم أصلا).*
> * أي كلب حيوان كاره للمسيحيين وبيتمنى لهم الأذى لازم يعرف ان كان غيره أشطر. دول الأقباط يا حبيبي أقباط مصر اللي الامبراطورية الرومانية في عزها مقدرتش عليهم رغم أنهم كانوا بيتقتلوا ويتصلبوا ويتعذبوا يوميا وطبعا وقتها كان عددهم صغير مقارنة باليوم. هم موجودين ومش رايحين في حتة واخبطوا دماغكم في حيطة مقر المقطم.*
> * منكم لله يا بعدا*


 
يسلم تمها ويحميها الرب من الهمج.


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 أبريل 2013)

*اصابة طفل بخرطوش في الكاتدرائية الآن (من دقائق تقريباً)*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 أبريل 2013)

*[هاام]..موضوع مهم ادخل حااالا.* 

​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2013)

*




*


----------



## اليعازر (8 أبريل 2013)

الإثنين 08 نيسان 2013،   آخر تحديث 05:40
أشارت صحيفة "الديار" الى ان "اجتماعات مسيحية جرت ليلاً بعد ورود أخبار عن مذابح ضد الاقباط في مصر"، لافتة الى "التحضير لاضراب عام في لبنان تضامناً مع مسيحيي مصر الذين يتعرضون للذبح".

http://www.elnashra.com/news/show/603293/الديار-اجتماعات-مسيحية-ليلا-بلبنان-بعد-اخبار-اشتبا
.


----------



## jajageorge (8 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أبريل 2013)

*ها الموضوع هدى و لا لسة ؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*تنبيه للجميع
اى مشاركه مستفزه هيتم حذفها فورااا
الاعصاب تعبانه ومحدش متحمل يسمع كلام فاضى وانتقاد بلا معنى
اللى مش عاجبه رد الفعل يقدم حلول عمليه ويبدأ بنفسه 
لكن كلام استفزازى مرفوض اللى بيدعو لحمل السلاح يتفضل يشرفنا فى مصر ويشترى اسلحه ويكون ميليشيات ويورينا الحلول العمليه على ارض الواقع والا فليصمت
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تنبيه للجميع​*
> *اى مشاركه مستفزه هيتم حذفها فورااا*
> *الاعصاب تعبانه ومحدش متحمل يسمع كلام فاضى وانتقاد بلا معنى*
> *اللى مش عاجبه رد الفعل يقدم حلول عمليه ويبدأ بنفسه *
> ...


*على فكرة أنا لا أتحدث عالبارد المستريح فعلى بعد 200 متر من منزلي معارك قد تغير وجه المنطقة والعالم .. ومجموعة الأحياء المسيحية في دمشق قدمت أكثر من 400 شهيد ، وهناك أحياء أخرى مسيحية في دمشق أفقر مادياً قدمت نسبة أكبر من الشهداء بالنسبة لعدد السكان .*

*ونحن نقدم النصيحة لأننا في جرح واحد ، لأننا رأينا 70 ألف مسيحي تم تفريغهم من حمص لأنهم كانوا سلميين ، ورأينا قرى صغيرة من بضعة آلاف تقاتل بمفردها جيوش من الإسلاميين وتسحقهم لأنها تسلحت للدفاع لا للهجوم ..*

*ولم أكن أتحدث كي أستفز أو كي "أشرف" إلى مصر وأكون ميليشيات ، بل لأن الجرح واحد ولأننا عشناه بشكل مضاعف ، ولأنكم شقيقنا الأكبر عربياً (وأعني الكنيسة المصرية) والأقوى والأغنى والأقدر على الصمود ..*


----------



## geegoo (8 أبريل 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *على فكرة أنا لا أتحدث عالبارد المستريح فعلى بعد 200 متر من منزلي معارك قد تغير وجه المنطقة والعالم .. ومجموعة الأحياء المسيحية في دمشق قدمت أكثر من 400 شهيد ، وهناك أحياء أخرى مسيحية في دمشق أفقر مادياً قدمت نسبة أكبر من الشهداء بالنسبة لعدد السكان .*
> 
> *ونحن نقدم النصيحة لأننا في جرح واحد ، لأننا رأينا 70 ألف مسيحي تم تفريغهم من حمص لأنهم كانوا سلميين ، ورأينا قرى صغيرة من بضعة آلاف تقاتل بمفردها جيوش من الإسلاميين وتسحقهم لأنها تسلحت للدفاع لا للهجوم ..*
> 
> *ولم أكن أتحدث كي أستفز أو كي "أشرف" إلى مصر وأكون ميليشيات ، بل لأن الجرح واحد ولأننا عشناه بشكل مضاعف ، ولأنكم شقيقنا الأكبر عربياً (وأعني الكنيسة المصرية) والأقوى والأغنى والأقدر على الصمود ..*


  هي الناس دي كانت مسلحة من قبل الحرب ؟؟؟؟
و القري دي كانت مسيحيين بالكامل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تنبيه للجميع
> اى مشاركه مستفزه هيتم حذفها فورااا
> الاعصاب تعبانه ومحدش متحمل يسمع كلام فاضى وانتقاد بلا معنى
> اللى مش عاجبه رد الفعل يقدم حلول عمليه ويبدأ بنفسه
> ...



ولو وريتك الحلول العملية....توعديني تبطلي نوعية الكلام المستفز دي؟
وﻻ برضو هترجع ريما لعادتها القديمة وتقول ده شغل اولاد العالم واحنا نصلي وبس؟


ﻻ اطلب منك الكثير!! ﻻ اطلب منك سوى التوقف عن ادانة من يحاولون ايجاد حل حقيقي ومن يفكرون في حلول للمشكلة!! ﻻ تشاركيهم في التفكير!! فقط ﻻ تطلقي عليهم صواريخك وتكفريهم وانهم مش بتوع الوصية!!

هل هذا الطلب صعب لهذه الدرجة؟!!


* هناك من هو اسوأ من الجبان....هناك جبناء كثيرين وهذا طبيعي...انا أوله.....لكن المشكلة الاكبر هي في الذي ﻻ يريد ان يعترف بخوفه وعجزه، بل يجد لنفسه المبررات ليخدر ضميره، ويلتهي عن جبنه وخوفه....


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أبريل 2013)

geegoo قال:


> هي الناس دي كانت مسلحة من قبل الحرب ؟؟؟؟
> و القري دي كانت مسيحيين بالكامل ؟؟؟؟


 
*معظم السلاح بعد الأزمة ، الحصول على السلاح هو أبسط أمر في الدنيا ، وأعرف أنه أمر غير محبب مسيحياً لكنهم لم يشبعوا من دمائنا 1400 سنة وأجبرونا على أن نقاتل دفاعاً .*

*نعم معظم هذه القرى مسيحية بالكامل ، والقرى المختلطة تهجر منها المسيحيون إلى قرى أخرى مسيحية بالكامل ليكونوا تحت حماية قوات الدفاع الوطني (أي المتطوعين من اللجان الشعبية لحمل السلاح من أهالي القرى وهم مسيحيون) .*

*حمل السلاح دفاعاً عن الآخرين لا عن ذات الفرد هو أمر مسموح مسيحياً وفعله قديسون أرثوذكسيون مشتركون بين كنائسنا وبعض القديسين الأقباط أيضاً .*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أبريل 2013)

*ومعلومة أعلنها الآن : سوريا انتصرت ، المؤامرة الوهابية سحقت على أبواب دمشق ، في الأمس طوقت الغوطة الشرقية من كل الجهات وهي آخر معقل قريب على دمشق رغم أنه خارجها .*

*ومعلومة أخرى ليعتبر كل حقير تطاول على الوطن : نسبة العرب السنة كانت قبل الأزمة 57% ، الجزء الإخواني السلفي منهم هو من دمر البلد ومناطقهم وأدى للهجرات الكبيرة وفقدان مصالحهم ، بعكس المناطق الراقية والوطنية منهم .*

*لقد تهجر منهم حوالي 6% وقتل حوالي 1% ، وفقدوا أغلبيتهم اليوم وباتت الكلية بلا أي نقاب أو ذقن وحتى نسبة الحجاب باتت على الأكثر تعادل غير المحجبات ، وباتوا أقلية ككل الأقليات في البلد .*

*ناهيكم عن قتل عشرات الآلاف من الإرهابيين غير السوريين ، وإفراغ دول مثل تونس واليمن من شرهم ، أي التأثير على نفوذهم في المنطقة كلها .*

*عبرة لمن اعتبر .. عبرة لمن اعتبر .*


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ومعلومة أعلنها الآن : سوريا انتصرت ، المؤامرة الوهابية سحقت على أبواب دمشق ، في الأمس طوقت الغوطة الشرقية من كل الجهات وهي آخر معقل قريب على دمشق رغم أنه خارجها .*
> 
> *ومعلومة أخرى ليعتبر كل حقير تطاول على الوطن : نسبة العرب السنة كانت قبل الأزمة 57% ، الجزء الإخواني السلفي منهم هو من دمر البلد ومناطقهم وأدى للهجرات الكبيرة وفقدان مصالحهم ، بعكس المناطق الراقية والوطنية منهم .*
> 
> ...



مبروك....


*وحلوة الجملة دي: عبرة لمن اعتبر....


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *على فكرة أنا لا أتحدث عالبارد المستريح فعلى بعد 200 متر من منزلي معارك قد تغير وجه المنطقة والعالم .. ومجموعة الأحياء المسيحية في دمشق قدمت أكثر من 400 شهيد ، وهناك أحياء أخرى مسيحية في دمشق أفقر مادياً قدمت نسبة أكبر من الشهداء بالنسبة لعدد السكان .*
> 
> *ونحن نقدم النصيحة لأننا في جرح واحد ، لأننا رأينا 70 ألف مسيحي تم تفريغهم من حمص لأنهم كانوا سلميين ، ورأينا قرى صغيرة من بضعة آلاف تقاتل بمفردها جيوش من الإسلاميين وتسحقهم لأنها تسلحت للدفاع لا للهجوم ..*
> 
> *ولم أكن أتحدث كي أستفز أو كي "أشرف" إلى مصر وأكون ميليشيات ، بل لأن الجرح واحد ولأننا عشناه بشكل مضاعف ، ولأنكم شقيقنا الأكبر عربياً (وأعني الكنيسة المصرية) والأقوى والأغنى والأقدر على الصمود ..*


*اخى الانطاكى لا اذكر انى حذفت لك مشاركات من النوعيه التى وضعت بسببها التنبيه :flowers:
ودعنى الفت نظرك ان الامر فى مصر يختلف كل الاختلاف عن الوضع فى سوريا 
لا اتحدث هنا عن السىء والاسوأ اتحدث عن الفعل ورد الفعل اتحدث عن امور كثيره تجعل التعامل مع الوضع لا يجوز ان تتشابه فيه مصر مع سوريا 
اتحدث بالاخص للمصريين واضعى الخطط والداعين لتنفيذها والواصفين لمن لا ينفذها بالجبناء المتخازلين
سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخى الانطاكى لا اذكر انى حذفت لك مشاركات من النوعيه التى وضعت بسببها التنبيه :flowers:
> ودعنى الفت نظرك ان الامر فى مصر يختلف كل الاختلاف عن الوضع فى سوريا
> لا اتحدث هنا عن السىء والاسوأ اتحدث عن الفعل ورد الفعل اتحدث عن امور كثيره تجعل التعامل مع الوضع لا يجوز ان تتشابه فيه مصر مع سوريا
> اتحدث بالاخص للمصريين واضعى الخطط والداعين لتنفيذها والواصفين لمن لا ينفذها بالجبناء المتخازلين
> سلام المسيح معك*



ﻻ يا دونا....مشكلتك مش مع الظروف! مشكلتك مع مبدأ الدفاع عن النفس بوجه عام!

لو الاختلاف كان في التصرف المناسب بس ماكانش فيه مشكلة! لكن مجرد فكرة الدفاع عن النفس انتي شايفاها غلط وده بقى ف رايي ....وﻻ بلاش انتي عارفاه...

وزي ما قلت...

افضل ان اكون جباناً ومعترفاً بخوفي وضعفي....عن ان ابرر لنفسي هذا بوصية مزعومة واسميها قوة ايمان


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2013)

*الإدانات تتوالى بعد موقعة الكاتدرائية..
الأنبا موسى: الداخلية لا تؤدى واجبها.. 
هانى رمزى: اعذروا من هتفوا "يسقط حكم المرشد".. 
الإنقاذ: الرئيس والإخوان مسئولان.. محسوب: الخلاف تحول لنزاع طائفى


توالت ردود الأفعال حول الأحداث الدامية، التى يشهدها محيط كنيسة الكاتدرائية، منذ عصر أمس، وحتى الآن، وقال
الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب، إن الكنيسة لن تطلب من الداخلية أن تؤمن المصريين الأقباط،  لأن حماية أرواح المصرين واجب وفرض لن يطلب، وللأسف لم تقم الداخلية  بواجبها ولن تتحمل المسئولية.

وفى سياق متصل، أضاف الفنان هانى رمزى أثناء حديثه لبرنامج الشعب يريد مع  الإعلامى أحمد موسى، "نحن أمام خيبة قوية وما يحدث هذا مدبر لإلهاء الناس  عن الفشل الواضح للجميع، ولا نملك إلا الدعاء أمام ما شاهدناه من الفخ  المنصوب لهذه الجنازة التى هتفت "يسقط حكم المرشد" كيف لا نلتمس العذر لهذه  الهتافات".


كما أدانت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى الاشتباكات التى اندلعت فى محيط الكاتدرائية  المرقسية بالعباسية بين أقباط ومجهولين، والتى وصفها شهود عيان بالمدبرة  بغرض إشعال فتنة طائفية فى البلاد. 

وحملت الجبهة فى بيان عاجل لها أصدرته اليوم الاثنين، نظام حكم الإخوان،  والرئيس محمد مرسى ووزارة الداخلية المسئولية عما وقع من اشتباكات وإصابات،  لاسيما مع ما ذكره شهود عيان بالمنطقة عن تواطؤ من جانب الشرطة على حد  قولها. 

وطالبت جبهة الإنقاذ بتحقيق مستقل وشفاف للوقوف على المحرضين والفاعلين  يقيين وراء هذه الاشتباكات، مع ما رصده العديد من المصريين من وجود أشخاص  بمناطق متفرقة وسط القاهرة يحاولون إشعال الفتنة. 

وتابع البيان، أن الاشتباكات التى تأججت على وقع أحداث "الخصوص"، بالتزامن  مع تصاعد الغضب الشعبى ضد سلطة الإخوان وسياساتهم الاقتصادية والاجتماعية  التى تزيد المصريين فقرا، وسعيهم لاختطاف الدولة وكافة مؤسساتها، وإنتاج ما  هو أخطر من الحزب الوطنى المنحل، تبدو مقصودة بغرض شغل المصريين عن العدو  يقى الذى يسير بمصر وأهلها جميعا إلى الهاوية. 

وتهيب جبهة الإنقاذ بأبناء مصر، مسلمين وأقباط، التحلى بأقصى درجات الوعى  لإدراك هذه المؤامرات التى لا تتورع عن دفع المصريين إلى اقتتال داخلى  وتفكيك مصر وتدميرها من أجل الاستمرار فى تنفيذ تلك المخططات، وتدعوهم  للتكاتف سويا للتصدى لهذا المشروع المدان، وبناء مصر التى حلموا بها فى  ثورة 25 يناير، وطنا للجميع شعاره "عيش.. حرية.. عدالة اجتماعية.. كرامة  إنسانية".

وجهت حركة "شباب الثورة العربية" التعازى للشعب المصرى فى شهداء قرية  الخصوص وضحايا أحداث الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، كما أدانت الاعتداء  عليها من قبل ما وصفته مجموعة من البلطجية وسط حماية ومساعدة قوات  الداخلية، التى لم تتدخل لحمايتها، مشيرا إلى أن قوات الأمن تقوم فقط  بحماية مكتب الإرشاد ليل نهار، بل وتقمع وتعتقل كل من يقترب منه، ولم تكتف  بحماية ومشاهدة البلطجية الذين قاموا بالهجوم على جنازة شهداء الخصوص، بل  قامت أيضا بالهجوم على الكاتدرائية بوابل من قنابل الغاز فى تعدى واضح على  دور العبادة.

وأكدت كة فى بيان صادر لها بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" أن أحداث  الأمس تشير إلى أن السلطة لم تع الدرس بعد ممن سبقوها، ومن تجاربهم التى  أكدت مراراً فشل استدعاء الطائفية للتغطية على ممارساتها وجرائمها، وحالة  الفشل التى تمر بها جميع مؤسسات الدولة.

وأوضحت كة أن المساواة لجميع أفراد المجتمع بغض النظر عن دينهم ومعتقدهم  كانت من منطلق مبادئ الثورة، مؤكدة على أن السلطة تستخدم نفس الوسائل التى  كان يستخدمها مبارك لمحاولة شغل الرأى العام عن الأزمات التى يمر بها  المجتمع، بغض النظر عن حجم وخطورة العواقب التى قد يوصلون الشعب إليها،  موضحا أن استدعاء الطائفية يمثل نقطة سوداء جديدة تضاف إلى السجل الإجرامى  لتلك السلطة، وتزيد من إصرار الشعب على استمرار النضال، من أجل إسقاط  النظام الذى خرج الشعب لإسقاطه فى الخامس والعشرين من يناير.

من جانبه، قال الدكتور محمد محسوب نائب رئيس حزب الوسط، إن الخلاف بين  المسلمين والأقباط تحول إلى نزاع طائفى لأن أطرافه يجدون فى ذلك مصلحة  للاحتماء بطائفتهم، مشيرا إلى أن العلاج فى تطبيق القانون بحزم.

وأضاف أبو حماد فى تدوينة له بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" قائلا  "أصبح الخلاف بين شخصين مختلفى الدين يتحول لنزاع طائفى، لأن أطرافه يجدون  فى ذلك مصلحة للاحتماء بطائفتهم، والعلاج هو تطبيق القانون بحزم".

كما أدان الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى الاعتداءات التى تعرضت لها  جنازة شهداء الخصوص والكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، محملا المسئولية  للرئيس مرسى وأهله وعشيرته وجماعته وحكومته ووزير داخليته، على حد قوله. 

وطالب الحزب بإقالة وزير الداخلية والتحقيق فى هذه الاعتداءات، بعد أن أكد  الكثير من شهود العيان، أن جماعات منظمة وملثمة هى التى قامت بقتل الأقباط  فى الخصوص، وهى نفسها الجماعات التى اعتدت على الجنازة فى محيط الكاتدرائية  فى غياب متعمد للأمن فى البداية، ثم على مسمع ومرأى من قوات الشرطة وفى  حمايتها بعد ذلك.

واكد الحزب أن الاعتداءات على الكاتدرائية مقر البابا ورمز الكنيسة  المصرية، أمر خطير وغير مسبوق، مشددا على ضرورة إقالة وزير الداخلية فورا،  وإعادة بناء الوزارة والتحقيق فيما يتردد حول ما قام به الوزير من أخونة  للداخلية، وتشكيل كتائب من الإخوان تابعة لجهاز الوزارة.

كما طالب الحزب بالتحقيق فى كافة المواقف والسياسات والإجراءات والقوانين  التى تشعل نيران الفتن الطائفية، وعلى رأسها السماح بالدعاية الدينية فى  الانتخابات.

ووجهت حركة "شباب الثورة العربية" التعازى للشعب المصرى فى شهداء قرية  الخصوص وضحايا أحداث الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، كما أدانت الاعتداء  عليها من قبل ما وصفته مجموعة من البلطجية وسط حماية ومساعدة قوات الداخلية  التى لم تتدخل لحمايتها، مشيرا إلى أن قوات الأمن تقوم فقط بحماية مكتب  الإرشاد ليل نهار، بل وتقمع وتعتقل كل من يقترب منه، ولم تكتف بحماية  ومشاهدة البلطجية الذين قاموا بالهجوم على جنازة شهداء الخصوص بل قامت أيضا  بالهجوم على الكاتدرائية بوابل من قنابل الغاز، فى تعد واضح على دور  العبادة.

وأكدت كة فى بيان صادر لها بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، أن أحداث  الأمس تشير إلى أن السلطة لم تع الدرس بعد ممن سبقوها، ومن تجاربهم التى  أكدت مراراً فشل استدعاء الطائفية للتغطية على ممارساتها وجرائمها، وحالة  الفشل التى تمر بها جميع مؤسسات الدولة.

وأوضحت كة إلى أن المساواة لجميع أفراد المجتمع بغض النظر عن دينهم  ومعتقدهم كانت من منطلق مبادئ الثورة، مؤكدة على أن السلطة تستخدم نفس  الوسائل التى كان يستخدمها مبارك لمحاولة شغل الرأى العام عن الأزمات التى  يمر بها المجتمع، بغض النظر عن حجم وخطورة العواقب التى قد يوصلوا الشعب  إليها، موضحا أن استدعاء الطائفية يمثل نقطة سوداء جديدة تضاف إلى السجل  الإجرامى لتلك السلطة، وتزيد من إصرار الشعب على استمرار النضال من أجل  إسقاط النظام الذى خرج الشعب لإسقاطه فى الخامس والعشرين من يناير.






 *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ولو وريتك الحلول العملية....توعديني تبطلي نوعية الكلام المستفز دي؟
> وﻻ برضو هترجع ريما لعادتها القديمة وتقول ده شغل اولاد العالم واحنا نصلي وبس؟
> 
> 
> ...


*عجبنى وصفك لكلامى بانه مستفز :new6:
ولو اخبرتك عن كم الرسايل والتليفونات التى تأتينى عن استفزازك المتواصل للجميع لتعجبت من نفسك
ما علينا..
ببساطه ان لم يعجبك الاكتفاء برفع صلوات للامر فلا تشاركنا وان رأيته تخازل وجُبن عليك فقط ان تقرأ عن قوة الصلاه حتى فى الاحداث القريبه وان لم تؤمن ايضاً فهى مشكلتك!!
لا ادين احد يا أخ جونى ولا اعتقد انى كفرت ا ى شخص يوماً ما 
فقط ادعوك لان تنزل لمصر انت ومن يشاركك رأيك فى الجهاد ان وُجد ولتحملوا السلاح وتبارزون الاخوان والسلفيين والحازمون ومن هم على شابهتهم وربنا يوفقكم
فالكلام ليس هناك اسهل منه ..لكن احترس من ان تكون انت وغيرك فى امان وبعيدين عن خطر الاتون وتدعو الاخر بساطه للانتحار الجماعى ..لا اعتقد وقتها ستكون مستريح البال والضمير 
والى ان تأتى وتنفذ مخططاتك العسكريه دعنا نستمتع بجبننا وخوفنا وعجزنا فى سلام بعد اذنك ..
سلام المسيح معك ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ﻻ يا دونا....مشكلتك مش مع الظروف! مشكلتك مع مبدأ الدفاع عن النفس بوجه عام!
> 
> لو الاختلاف كان في التصرف المناسب بس ماكانش فيه مشكلة! لكن مجرد فكرة الدفاع عن النفس انتي شايفاها غلط وده بقى ف رايي ....وﻻ بلاش انتي عارفاه...
> 
> ...


*فين انا قلت انى ضد الدفاع عن النفس !!!!
اوقات بحس انك بتقنع نفسك بحاجات لمجرد انك تلاقى ارضيه لارائك !!
لا قول زى ما تقول افتخر انى جبانه من وجهة نظر من هم يفكرون مثلك 
ممكن توضيح اكثر عن ما هى هذه الوصيه المزعومه التى تقصدهااا؟؟ وما الخطأ الذى تراه سيادتك فى قوة الايماان !!؟؟*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2013)

"الكاثوليكية": كنائسنا مهددة وعدم تأمين الكاتدرائية استخفاف أمنى

الإثنين، 8 أبريل 2013 - 11:09





الأب رفيق جريش مدير المكتب الصحفى للكنيسة الكاثوليكية بمصر​​كتب مايكل فارس
http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml
*حملت الكنيسة  الكاثوليكية وزارة الداخلية مسئولية الأحداث التى تمت بالأمس، والمستمرة  لليوم، فى الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، واعتبرتها سابقة لم تحدث من  قبل، ووصفته بأنه "استخفاف خطير" وعدم تقدير من قبل أجهزة الداخلية.*

وقال الأب رفيق جريش مدير المكتب الصحفى للكنيسة الكاثوليكية بمصر، فى بيان  رسمى صباح اليوم،* إن الأحداث التى وقعت داخل وفى محيط كاتدرائية العباسية  للأقباط الأرثوذكس، هى أحداث مؤسفة لم تشهدها مصر من قبل، وتنذر بانزلاق  مصر إلى سلسلة من الفتن والقلاقل التى لا يحمد عقباها.*

وأضاف "جريش"* أن كاتدرائية العباسية للأقباط الأرثوذكس تعد رمزاً لكل مسيحى  مصرى بما تحمله من تاريخ، وحصنًا روحيًا كبيرًا،* وقال: *"إننا نحمل وزارة  الداخلية المسئولية عن الأحداث التى تمت بالأمس *والمستمرة حتى كتابة هذه  السطور، لأنها لم تستبق الأحداث وتؤمن وتحصن الكاتدرائية، على الرغم من  علمها المسبق بجنازة قتلى أحداث الخصوص، وهذا يعد استخفافاً خطيراً وعدم  تقدير من قبل أجهزة الداخلية التى من المفروض أنها تعمل بحرفية أمنية  منظمة، فما نشهده اليوم هو انهيار لسيادة القانون".

واستطرد "جريش": إننا نشعر بأن *جميع كنائسنا باتت مهددة وغير آمنة، *ومن  المثير للدهشة أيضاً أن الرموز الدينية الكبرى من كاتدرائية العباسية  وقبلها مشيخة الأزهر صارت مستهدفة من قبل من لا يريد سلاماً لمصر.

وتابع "جريش": نتمنى أن تشد الدولة من قبضتها على مقاليد أمن البلاد، وتضمن  عدم تكرار هذه الأحداث، كما نطالب بالتحقيق الفورى والجاد فى هذه الجرائم،  والقبض على هؤلاء العابثين وتقديمهم للمحاكمة، حتى تكون مصر حقاً "دولة  القانون والعدل" دون تمييز بين أبنائها.


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2013)

سيدة قبطية تصرخ بجنازة تشييع جثامين الضحايا الاقباط "عقبال ولادك يا مرسى" 

[YOUTUBE]8VSjOcSY91o[/YOUTUBE]

كبدها محروق


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2013)

​*أهالىالوايلى ينجحون 
 فى التفاوض مع شباب الكاتدرائية ويفتحون الطريق.. والجانبان يهتفون: تحيا  مصر.. وكة المرورية تعود لطبيعتها عقب ليلة دامية تراشق فيها مجهولون إطلاق  الخرطوش والمولوتوف والحجارة

الإثنين، 8 أبريل 2013 - 10:38
*
*



أحداث الكاتدرائية​​كتب عزوز الديب وأحمد مرعى ومحمد فهيم عبد الغفار وسيد هريدى وأحمد عبد الرحيم





"تحيا مصر" العبارة التى رددها أهالى 
منطقه الوايلى وشباب الكاتدرائية، وذلك عقب تفاوضهم على فتح الطريق أمام الكنيسة،  وتمكنوا من إعادة تسيير المرور، عقب ليلة دامية تبادل فيها مجهولون وشباب  الكنيسة إطلاق أعيرة الخرطوش، وزجاجات المولوتوف والحجارة.

ليلة ساخنة" أطلقها أهالى العباسية على الأحداث التى شهدها محيط الكاتدرائية المرقسية، خلال  المواجهات بين مجهولين وشباب الأقباط الذين تصدوا لهجماتهم طوال الليل،  وحتى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الاثنين، وتبادلا فيها التراشق بالحجارة  وإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف الحارقة وطلقات الخرطوش، فيما ألقى القبض على عدد  من شباب الأقباط لتعديهم على أفراد الأمن المختصة بالتأمين بإلقاء زجاجات  المولوتوف عليهم، واعترض المجهولون المارة بالشوارع الجانبية المؤدية إلى  الكاتدرائية، وهشموا زجاج بعض السيارات وأتوبيس ركاب وأجبروا قائدى  السيارات إلى تغيير مسارهم.

تواصلت الاشتباكات منذ الساعات الأولى من اليوم الاثنين، بعد أن توقفت لمدة  ساعات بعد قيام متظاهرين يصل عددهم لحوالى 100 شخص، بقطع شارع رمسيس من  أمام محطة أنفاق مترو الدمرداش، مستخدمين فى ذلك الحجارة وإطارات السيارات،  ومنعوا كة المرورية بالشارع خوفا من تكرار الهجوم على الكاتدرائية، وتبادل  عدد من الأطفال المجهولين والشباب المتواجدين بمحيط الكاتدرائية، الطوب  والحجارة وطلقات الخرطوش وزجاجات المولوتوف الحارقة. 

تجمع العشرات من المجهولين أمام الشوارع الجانبية المقابلة للباب الرئيسى  للكاتدرائية، وكثفوا من إطلاق طلاقات الخرطوش وزجاجات المولوتوف، وصعدوا  على أسوار الكاتدرائية، وقاموا بإلقاء الحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف، ومنهم من  أطلق طلقات خرطوش فى محيط الكاتدرائية بالداخل، فى ظل صمت من جانب قوات  الأمن والمدرعات المتمركزة فى محيط الكنيسة.

وتصاعدت حدة الاشتباكات بين المجموعات المتواجدة فوق الكاتدرائية وشباب  الأقباط بداخلها، وفى الشارع المقابل للكاتدرائية، حيث تجمع العشرات  واشتعلت بعض الأشجار جراء زجاجات المولوتوف التى يلقى بها من أعلى  الكاتدرائية، وتحطمت الواجهة الأمامية لأحد فروع شركات البترول المتواجدة،  وذلك إثر إلقاء الحجارة والمولوتوف والخرطوش فى اتجاه فرع الشركة من قبل  المتواجدين فوق الكاتدرائية، وقام بعض الأشخاص التابعين للشركة بالتمركز  أمام المقر لمحاولة حمايته.

من جانبهم، اعترض 4 أشخاص مجهولين أحد الأتوبيسات المارة بمحيط  الكاتدرائية، فى الصباح وكسروا الزجاج الأمامى والجانبى له، فيما دارت  مشادات كلامية بين ركاب الأوتوبيس ورجال الأمن الموجودين بمحيط الكنيسة،  حيث طالب الركاب رجال الأمن بمطاردة المجهولين، وإلقاء القبض عليهم، وعلى  الفور أرسلت قوات الأمن مدرعة لمطاردة المجهولين.


من جانبهم، قام  أهالىhttp://www.sg-es.net/vb/showthread.php?t=442635  المنطقة المحيطة بالكاتدرائية، بعمل لجان شعبية ووضع حواجز حديدية فى  الشوارع المحيطة بالكنيسة، وعلى جانب آخر يقوم الأهالى بتسيير كة المرورية  من خلال توجيه السيارات إلى اتجاه الشوارع الجانبية للكنيسة، وإبعادهم عن  منطقة الاشتباكات.

وألقى رجال الأمن المتواجدون بمحيط الكاتدرائية بالعباسية، القبض على أحد  شباب الكاتدرائية، لتعديه على قوات الأمن، وإلقاء إحدى زجاجات المولوتوف  عليهم، جاء ذلك خلال تفاوض عدد من الشباب المتواجدين داخل الكنيسة مع قوات  الأمن لتهدئة الوضع، فخرج من بينهم وألقى المولوتوف على القوات المتواجدة،  لتلقى قوات الأمن القبض عليه، وتم احتجازه داخل إحدى المدرعات.

كانت قيادات الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، قد ناشدت جموع المصريين وخاصة  ممن يقومون بالتعدى على شباب الأقباط الموجودين أمام الكاتدرائية، والذين  يقومون بإرهاب الأبرياء من المواطنين، وبث الخوف والذعر، وضرورة ضبط النفس  والتوقف عما يفعلونه.

من جانبهم، طالب عدد من القيادات الأمنية المتواجدة بمحيط الكاتدرائية  الشباب بضرورة ضبط النفس، وعدم الانصياع إلى دعوات التخريب وقطع الطريق،  وضرورة تهدئة الأوضاع حتى لا تتفاقم أكثر من ذلك، وطاردت قوات الأمن  المجهولين بالشوارع الجانبية الذين يلقون الحجارة والمولوتوف، ويطلقون  طلقات الخرطوش على شباب الأقباط المتواجدين أمام الباب الرئيسى  للكاتدرائية.







*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 أبريل 2013)

كنت كاتب كلام هنا مش ظريف .. وجاتلي الرسالة دي دلوقتي حالاً ..

*ﺟﺰﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺑﺮﻛﺴﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ*

* " ﺍﻧﻰ ﺭﺃﻳﺖ ﻣﺸﻘﺔ ﺷﻌﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻭﺳﻤﻌﺖ ﺍﻧﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﻭﻧﺰﻟﺖ ﻻ‌ﻧﻘﺬﻫﻢ ﻓﻬﻠﻢ ﺍﻻ‌ﻥ ﺍﺭﺳﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺼﺮ "*

* ( ﺍﻉ 7 : 34 )*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 أبريل 2013)

نقلا عن جريدة الفجر  -8  ابريل  2013
[   
روي سامح سمير إسكندر شقيق المتهم بقتل المواطن المسلم فى الخصوص كواليس ما دار داخل مدينة الخصوص وأدى الى وقوع إشتباكات بين المسلمين والمسيحيين قائلاً :* إن مسلمين تحرشوا بزوجة شقيقه المسيحية فى الشارع،* مما تسبب فى اندلاع الأحداث، مؤكداً أنه قام بإخطار أجهزة الأمن لكنها لم تتحرك.

وأشار شقيق المتهم خلال مكالمة له على قناة دريم :* ان هؤلاء الشباب عاطلون ويسببون قلقًا فى الطرقات العامة بالمنطقة التى يسكن فيها أقباط، *وأن عدداً من الجيران المسلمين قالوا لهم حينها : إنهم قلقون من هؤلاء الشباب ولا يستطيعون فعل شيء معهم. ]     إنتهى الاقتباس


----------



## tamav maria (8 أبريل 2013)




----------



## REDEMPTION (8 أبريل 2013)

*يا سادة يا كراااام .. ما كل واحد عاوز يقول رأيه يفتح موضوع منفصل ويتكلم براحته .. عاوزين نعرف اخبار البلاوي اللي بتحصل بتركيز ومن غير مشاركات جانبية مالهاش علاقة بالمصيبة اللي احنا فيها .. يا ربي !!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2013)

زي مشاركة كيريليسون كده؟ هل دي خبر؟


وﻻ هو الموضوع بالمزاج والاراء المختلفة ممنوعة؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 أبريل 2013)

*


Libertus قال:



زي مشاركة كيريليسون كده؟ هل دي خبر؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Libertus قال:


> * وﻻ هو الموضوع بالمزاج والاراء المختلفة ممنوعة؟*




*ايوه يا سيدي خبر .. بالنسبة لي خبر .. وكده حريتك في التعبير عن الاراء تلامست مع حريتي في حقي في معرفة الاخبار اولاً بأول .. وده موضوع اخبار .. مش اراء فلسفية سفسطائية من جهة نظري الشخصية .. اي حد - ولا اقصد شخص بعينه يعلم ربنا - اي حد عاوز يحفز الاقباط انهم يقتلوا ويدافعوا عن نفسهم يتفضل مشكوراً بفتح موضوع منفصل ويعلن رأيه بكل حرية و شفافية .. واللي موافقهم يديله تقييم و يشارك معاه وزي الفل !!!!!!!! .. لكن هنا يا جوني موضوع عن الاخبار .. وفي حدث معين .. عاوزين نتابع بقى !!!*​


----------



## aymonded (8 أبريل 2013)

ولو أننا لم ندعو للسلبية ولكن الحق لا يُأخذ برد العنف بالعنف، بل يأخذ بقوة القانون وإعلائه لأننا لن نجاري شريعة الغاب ونؤيدها قط
نحن ندافع عن أنفسنا حقوقياً بالقانون مهما ما كان ممتهن من الآخرين، ولكننا نُقدِّر القانون ونحترمه وسنظل نحترمه جداً ، وسيظل يعلو صوت الحق كما قال يوحنا المعمدان بكل قوة وشجاعة [ لا يحق لك ]، هكذا سنظل نقول [ لا يحق لك أن تقتل وتقمع ] فأننا بشجاعة نقبل الرصاصة والغدر ولكننا نظل ننطق بالحق، ولن نتنازل عن سلامنا ولا محبتنا ولكننا سنظل نصعد الأمور لأعلى وأعظم درجة ، والتاريخ سيشهد اننا مُساملين نحيا بسلام وبحب للجميع ولوطننا الذي نريد له ما هو أفضل وما هو أعظم، لكننا غير خانعين ولا سلبيين ولا خائفين على أرواحنا ولكننا ننادي بالحق
وسنظل صوت الحق الصارخ في كل جيل أو أمام لكل من يُخطأ [ لا يحق لك ]، وسنقبل أن ندفع ثمن شهادة الحق [ لا يحق لك ] حتى لو فنينا عن آخر واحد، وليشهد التاريخ أن المساملين قُتلوا غدراً بكل سلام وهدوء وهم يشيعون قتلاهم، وليشهد العالم كله علينا اننا نحيا الإنجيل ونرفع الصليب بكل إكرام وتقدير، ولن نخرج عن الإنجيل مهما ما كان الأمر وتحت أي بند أو راي، حتى لو كان مقنعاً للعقل والفكر، وسنظل نصلي لأجل أعدائنا أن يرحمهم الله ويغفر لهم لأنهم عن جهل فعلوا ما فعلوا، ومع ذلك لن نصمت ونرفع صوت الحق بالقانون لأننا لا نعرف شريعة الغاب قط...

[ *باعتذر بشدة لخروجي عن الموضوع كأخبار لكني لن أعلق مرة أخرى قط، لكن شهادة حق ينبغي أن تُقال بلا انفعال شخصي ولا شيء من هذا القبي**ل قط، لكن هذه هي الحياة المسيحية فمن يحبها ويحيا بها هو حر ومن لا يُريد أن يحيا بها فلا يقحمها **في رأي شخصي لا علاقة له بها قط بسبب انفعاله أو رؤيته الشخصية البعيدة عن إنجيل الصليب وقوة القيامة، وبأمانة مش قصدي أهاجم حد لأن بطبعي لا ضد أحد ولا مع أحد قط، ولكن أرجو أن يكون ال**مفهوم وصل وبلاش ندخل **في نقاش عقيم بلا معنى قط ونلف وندور في حلقات مفرغة بلا داعي لكي ندعو الناس لحمل سلاح ونشابه الآخرين وندعم العين بالعين والسن بالسن وننسى القانون ونقلبها حرب أهلية ونحن في النهاية الخاسرين* ]​


----------



## girgis2 (8 أبريل 2013)

*مش وقته خــــالص الكلام ده ياجماعة

وبعدين الوضع في سوريا غير مصر

نسبة كبيرة من المسيحيين هناك مدعمين لرئيسهم وجيشهم النظامي

أعتقد هنا في مصر لا جيش ولا شرطة هترضى وهتوافق على ميليشيات مسيحية مسلحة*​


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *ايوه يا سيدي خبر .. بالنسبة لي خبر .. وكده حريتك في التعبير عن الاراء تلامست مع حريتي في حقي في معرفة الاخبار اولاً بأول .. وده موضوع اخبار .. مش اراء فلسفية سفسطائية من جهة نظري الشخصية .. اي حد - ولا اقصد شخص بعينه يعلم ربنا - اي حد عاوز يحفز الاقباط انهم يقتلوا ويدافعوا عن نفسهم يتفضل مشكوراً بفتح موضوع منفصل ويعلن رأيه بكل حرية و شفافية .. واللي موافقهم يديله تقييم و يشارك معاه وزي الفل !!!!!!!! .. لكن هنا يا جوني موضوع عن الاخبار .. وفي حدث معين .. عاوزين نتابع بقى !!!*​



وﻻ تزعل نفسك....استمتعوا بالنحيب واللطم وانا مش هاكتب في التوبيك ده تاني

تسجيل خروج


----------



## چاكس (8 أبريل 2013)

*اونا 

قالت مصادر قضائية ان النيابه العامه تلقت تقرير ال24ساعة الاولى عن الاحداث التى شهدتها الكنيسة “الكاتدرائية “بالعباسية بالامس، وان وزارة الداخلية ارسلت تقريرا مفصلا عن الاحداث للنيابة العامة مدعوما بالصور والفيديوهات. 
وتجرى النيابة العامة تحقيقات موسعة حول الواقعة حيث دلت التحقيقات الاولية الى ان اقباطا بدءوا بالتراشق بالحجارة امام الكاتدرائية واندلعت عقب ذلك الاشتاكات، كما تحقق النيابة فى واقعة اطلاق شخص الرصاص من احدى العقارات على المتظاهرين .
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 أبريل 2013)

*أرجوكم من يأتي ليضربني برصاصه..حتي أصعد خلفهم للسماء
فأنا عاجز أن أخالف الوصيه"لا تقتل..وتأبي يدي أنتسفك الدماء​*


----------



## چاكس (8 أبريل 2013)

*ONA

أعلنت وزارة الداخلية أنه تم إلقاء القبض على 11 شخصا من المتهمين فى الأحداث التى شهدها محيط الكاتدرائية المرقسية بحى العباسية شرقى القاهرة أمس الأحد. 

وقال اللواء عبد الفتاح عثمان، مساعد وزير الداخلية للإعلام فى تصريح صحفى اليوم الاثنين، إن قوات الأمن لم تطلق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع على مبنى الكاتدرائية، وإنما استهدفت الذين اعتلوا أسطح المنازل، ورشقوا القوات بزجاجات المولوتوف والحجارة والخرطوش ما استدعى قيام القوات بإطلاق القنابل بشكل عمودى. 

وأضاف أن الاشتباكات أسفرت عن إصابة 16 شرطيا بينهم ثمانية ضباط وأربعة أفراد وأربعة مجندين تم نقلهم لتلقى العلاج بمستشفيات الشرطة. 

وكانت وزارة الصحة المصرية أعلنت وفاة شخصين اثنين وإصابة 89 آخرين فى الاشتباكات التى اندلعت أمس بين مسيحيين ومسلمين أمام الكاتدرائية المرقسية بحى العباسية.
*


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2013)

اوعى ال11 يكونوا مسيحيين بس...

على طريقة مبارك المهينة


----------



## چاكس (8 أبريل 2013)

*نقلا عن 25 يناير

قال الزميل الصحفي بيشوي وصفي، إنه وأثناء تغطيته لاشتباكات الكاتدرائية العباسية قام أشخاص بإلقاء الحجارة من فوق أسطح المباني المحيطة بمبنى الكاتدرائية، على المتواجدين بالشارع، ثم فوجئ بضربة جاءته من الخلف وفقد الوعي بعدها. وأضاف «بيشوي» الذي يرقد بقسم العناية المركزة بالمستشفى القبطي، خلال استجوابه من قبل مندوب قسم الوايلي أمس، أن الاشتباكات بدأت عند خروج جثامين قتلى أحداث الخصوص، من الكاتدرائية، حيث بدأ مجهولون بإلقاء الطوب وزجاجات المولوتوف على الجنازة، وبعدها لم يدرك ما حدث. يُذكر أن بيشوي أصيب بكتفه خلال تغطيته للاشتباكات أمام الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، ونتج عن الإصابة تهتك بعضلة الكتف الأيمن، بطول 10 سم وعمق 5 سم، بالإضافة إلى كدمات وسحجات بالوجه والرقبة.

انجى نصر
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> تسجيل خروج



*حسنا فعلت ..... مرتبك كام فى قطر ..... ارجو الاجابة على الخاص *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أبريل 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *اونا
> 
> دلت التحقيقات الاولية الى ان اقباطا بدءوا بالتراشق بالحجارة امام الكاتدرائية واندلعت عقب ذلك الاشتاكات ..........
> *



*فعلا ...... كانوا بيتكلموا مسيحى .......*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فعلا ...... كانوا بيتكلموا مسيحى .......*


*
لا هو حضرتك مش واخد بالك و لا إيه ؟

دا كان على راسهم ريشة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أبريل 2013)

*تودع الكنيسة القبطية شهيدا جديدا وعريسا للسماء تم قتله برصاص فى الرقبة والرأس فى هجمة (مجهولين لكن معروفين) على الكاتدرائية فى العباسية بعد جنازة شهداء الخصوص الأربعة ......  محروس انتقل مكللا بإكليل الشهادة والبتولية لانه كان يستعد للزفاف بعد أسابيع *


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2013)

*"البرادعى": تطبيق الحرابة والاتجار بالدين دليل على فشل النظام*

                           الإثنين، 8 أبريل  2013 - 17:20




                            الدكتور محمد البرادعى                         
 كتب على حسان ومحمد رضا – تصوير ماهر إسكندر
  
أكد الدكتور محمد البرادعى، رئيس حزب الدستور، أن تطبيق الحرابة  فى الشوارع، والاتجار بالدين، فضلاً عن الهجوم المستمر على المرأة، جميعها  تدل على فشل النظام الحالى فى تحقيق أهداف الثورة، وإدارة شئون البلاد.

وتقدم البرادعى، فى كلمته بمؤتمر التيار الشعبى الاقتصادى، باعتذار لكل  مسلم وقبطى، عن أحداث الكاتدرائية الأخيرة، منتقداً تقسيم المجتمع على أساس  دينى، قائلاً، "المواطنة والعقلانية هى الحل".

وأضاف البرادعى، أنه فى حال إدراك النظام الأزمة التى تمر بها الدولة، من  انهيار سياسى واقتصادى واجتماعى، فإن هذا يعد مصيبة كبيرة، حيث إنه لم يسع  للخروج من هذه الأزمات، وفى المقابل إذا كان لا يدرك ما تمره به الدولة من  أزمات فإن هذا يعد مصيبة أكبر، حيث إنه لم يدرك المصيبة فلن يستطيع الخروج  منها.


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2013)

*عمرو خالد: أحداث الكاتدرائية فتنة.. ولابد من تفعيل دول القانون *

                           الإثنين، 8 أبريل  2013 - 17:10




                            د. عمرو خالد                         
 كتبت إيمان على
  
اعتبر الداعية الإسلامى عمرو خالد، مؤسس جمعية صناع الحياة، أن ما  حدث أمام الكاتدرائية أمس الأحد،* فتنة *يجب محاسبة فيها كل الأطراف  المسئولة عن إيقاظها وإشعال لهيبها، سواء من مارسوا العنف والقتل، أو من  قاموا بالتحريض على ممارسته، أو من قصروا فى حماية أماكن العبادة.

وأشار خالد فى بيان له، إلى أن البلاد أمام تلك الأحداث المؤسفة، ليس لها  ملجأ سوى تفعيل دولة القانون، وتطبيق قواعد العدالة على الجميع، فإقامة  العدل هو الحل لمنع تكرار مثل هذه الأزمات، مطالبا بتدخل العقلاء من جميع  الأطراف لوقف التناحر الفكرى والسياسى والعقائدى بين كل الأطراف، حتى تجاوز  تلك الأزمات المتكررة، وحتى تنعم مصر بالاستقرار والأمن والأمان فى ربوع  الوطن.

وقال خالد: "تابعنا وتابعت مصر كلها ببالغ الأسى والحزن الأحداث المؤسفة  التى جرت على أرض مصر خلال الأيام المنصرمة، وخاصة يوم أمس الأحد 7 إبريل،  الذى شهد اشتباكات بين أبناء الوطن الواحد أمام مقر الكاتدرائية البابوية  بالعباسية التى طالها الاعتداء، فى حادث مؤسف لم تشهده مصرنا الحبيبة من  قبل... فوسط شحن إعلامى واتهامات وتحريض بين أبناء الوطن الواحد وقع قتلى  وإصابات نتيجة لهذا الشحن والتحريض


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2013)

*منى مكرم عبيد تحمل مرسى مسئولية الاعتداء على الكاتدرائية *

                           الإثنين، 8 أبريل  2013 - 17:04




                            النائبة منى مكرم عبيد                         
 كتب محمود سعد الدين
*  *
*حملت النائبة منى مكرم عبيد، الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، مسئولية أحداث فتنة الخصوص ووقائع الاعتداء على الكاتدرائية. *

وأكدت عبيد، فى كلمتها اليوم بلجنة الدفاع والأمن القومى بمجلس الشورى، أن  رئيس الجمهورية معنى بأمرين، وهما الحفاظ على الوحدة الوطنية وملف مياه  النيل، مضيفة أن ما وقع بالخصوص وأمام الكاتدرائية أخطر ما يمكن أن يحدث  لمصر. 

وأوضحت النائبة القبطية، أن الانفلات الأمنى والجهل سبب الأحداث، فاعترض  الدكتور أحمد فهمى رئيس المجلس، قائلاً: الجهل ليس سبباً والدليل أن  الكاتدرائية تقع فى أكثر المناطق تحضراً.

فيما قال النائب ممدوح رمزى، إن أى انفعال فى المناقشات سيؤدى لنتائج  عكسية، مشيراً إلى أن حكومة هشام قنديل منذ بدأت والبلد فى مزيد من  الكوارث، مطالباً بتشكيل قوة تتعامل مع الخارجين على القانون، مؤكداً أن ما  حدث أمام الكاتدرائية تم تحت بصر وسمع جهاز الأمن الوطنى الذى يعرف من  ارتكب هذه الأحداث ومن يزكيها، مضيفاً أن خطأ وزارة الداخلية لا يغتفر،*  خاصة أن من اعتدوا على الكاتدرائية كانوا يقفون بجوارهم وتحت حمايتهم، على  حد قوله.*

فيما قالت النائبة نيلى فام، إن ما حدث متعمد، متسائلة: أين الأمن؟ وطالبت  رئيس المجلس بأن تستعين لجنة تقصى الحقائق التى سيشكلها المجلس بتقرير  اللجنة التى تم تشكيلها فى أحداث الخانكة عام 1972، مؤكدة أنه كان من أفضل  ما يمكن، إلا أن النظام السابق جعله حبيس الإدراج، فطالبها فهمى بإحضار  نسخة من هذا التقرير.


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أبريل 2013)

*الانبا باخوميوس: لم يستطع الاستعمار فعل ما حدث في الكاتدرائية .. هذا الاعتداء هو الأول من نوعه منذ عهد «محمد علي»، رغم خوض مصر لحروب متكررة، فلم يستطع أي مستعمر الاقتراب من هذا المقر !!*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2013)

*صباحى: التيار الشعبى سيتولى الدفاع عن الكنيسة والأزهر*

                           الإثنين، 8 أبريل  2013 - 17:50






                             حمدين صباحى                         
 كتب على حسان ومحمد رضا وناهد الجندى


 
قال حمدين صباحى زعيم التيار الشعبى، إن التيار الشعبى هو من سيتولى الدفاع عن الكنيسة والأزهر.

وأضاف صباحى، خلال البيان الختامى للمؤتمر الاقتصادى للتيار، قائلاً: "إن  مصر هى التى ستبنى اقتصادها وأن بكره أجمل من النهارده والأجمل فى هذا  الوطن هو مصر نفسها".
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2013)

*ضابط شرطة يهدئ متظاهرى الكاتدرائية: "حكومة بنت……"*

                           الإثنين، 8 أبريل  2013 - 17:43




                            متظاهرى الكاتدرائية                         




 
حاول عميد شرطة امتصاص غضب المتظاهرين الأقباط الموجودين أمام  الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، مؤكدا أن قوات الأمن ستحمى المتظاهرين،  وقال* “ده حكومة بنت………..”.
*
 وقامت إحدى المتظاهرات الأقباط باحتضان الضابط، قائلة له *“إنت مصرى”.
اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mETpj5TUlqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2013)

*ربنا موجود
حاجه تبكى
حرقه قلب
*
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2013)

*
*
*يقول الأب أفراهاط الحكيم الفارسي 

     بخصوص يسوع الذي أُضطهِد، والأبرار الذين اُضطهِدوا هي من أجل الذين   يُضطهدون اليوم من أجل يسوع المُضطهَد، فيستريحون. فقد كتب لنا وأراحنا   بنفسه: "إن كانوا قد اضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم أيضًا. يضطهدونكم لأنكم لستم من   العالم كما أني أنا لست من العالم"
 (  يو 19:15، 20؛ 14:17) 
*​ 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2013)

*وقفة أمام مكتبة الإسكندرية احتجاجا على أحداث الخصوص والكاتدرائية
	   	نظم اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو وقفة احتجاجية أمام مكتبة الإسكندرية، عصر اليوم،  اعتراضا على قتل أقباط الخصوص بالقليوبية والتى راح ضحيتها خمسة شهداء،  وعلى الأحداث المؤسفة التى شهدتها الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، حيث رفع  المحتجون لافتات تندد بأحداث الخصوص والاعتداء على الكاتدرائية المرقسية  ورددوا هتافات"مصر لكل المصريين".
* *
	ومن جانبه، أشار مينا جرجس – منسق الاتحاد بالإسكندرية – إلى أن الوقفة  جاءت للمطالبة بإقالة وزير الداخلية، وإلقاء القبض على الذين اعتدوا على  الكاتدرائية وعلى مرتكبى جريمة الخصوص والتأكيد على أن الأزهر والكنيسة خط  أحمر.
* *
	وقال إيهاب القسطاوى منسق عام حركة تغير بالإسكندرية، إن النظام يوجه  رسالة للمصريين (مسلمون وأقباط) مفادها موتوا بهدوء، لا تصلوا ولا تدفنوا  موتاكم، وأن التاريخ سيذكر من حرض على الاعتداء على الأزهر والكنيسة فى  الوقت الذى يدافعون فيه عن مكتب الإرشاد.
* *
	وأضاف "القسطاوى" أن مسلسل التعدى على حرمات الموتى ليس بجديد على جماعة  تاجرت بالدين والدم فقد اعتدوا على جنازة شهداء بورسعيد واليوم اعتدوا على  جنازة الأقباط.
* *
	اليوم السابع  	   *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2013)

*انا كنت هشتم لوحدي 
بس قولت 
انزل الخبر وناخد ثواب الجماعه 
*************

**







المغير: شنودة نجح في تأسيس دولة داخل الدولة.. وتواضروس يعلن الحرب على مصر














04/08/2013 - 18:44


قال  أحمد المغير، عضو اللجنة الإلكترونية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،  والمعروف  برجل المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب مرشد الإخوان، إن البابا شنودة  عمل طوال  حياته لتأسيس دولة للمسيحيين داخل الدولة، ونجح في ذلك حتى أصبحت  الكنيسة  دولة مستقلة لديها جيشا ووزارة خارجية وداخلية خاصة بها، وأن  البابا  تواضروس يجهز لمرحلة الغزو والسيطرة الكاملة على الأراضي المصرية. 
 وأضاف المغير، عبر حسابه الشخصي على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"،   "أن مليشيات الكنيسة ظهرت لأول مرة بشكل علني وصريح دون اهتمام واضح من   جانب وسائل الإعلام، وأن هذا هو البيان الأول من تواضروس الذي يعلن فيه   الحرب على الدولة المصرية".* 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2013)

*عاجل من راعى كنيسة مارجرجس بالخصوص 
    2013-04-08 18:41:49    






     	راعى كنيسة "مارجرجس": اتفقنا على ثلاث نقاط لتحقيق الوحدة الوطنية
	   	وصف القمص سوريال يونان، راعى كنيسة مار جرجس بمنطقة "الخصوص"، أن  هناك  هدوءا نسبيا بما تم الاتفاق عليه، وتعهدات الأمن بحماية الكنيسة،  وقمنا  بترك الأمر للأمن للقبض على المندسين الذين قاموا بأحداث شغب وإطلاق  أعيرة  نارية، موضحاً أن الذى حدث أمس هو تصويرها على أنه فتنة طائفية  تمهيدا لحرب  أهلية.

	وأضاف يونان، عبر لقاء بفضائية النهار، أنه تم الاتفاق مع الدكتور محمود   عزب بتوجيهات من شيخ الأزهر وقداسة البابا وقيادات المنطقة ومجموعة من   المشايخ والإخوان والسلفيين، على ثلاث نقاط، أولا تحسين الخطاب الدينى فى   المساجد، مع تعهد قادة الإخوان والسلفيين والشيوخ بالتهدئة واحتواء   المتشددين، وإشراف بيت العائلة على ملف الخصوص لضمان سريانه فى عدل وحكمة.

	اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2013)

*قامت قوات الأمن المركزى بإغلاق الطريق  أمام الكاتدرائية بالعباسية من الاتجاهين، تحسباً لظهور أى مندسين يقومون  بأى أعمال تخريبية أو تجديد الاشتباكات مرة أخرى.

	وقام ضباط الأمن المركزى بتنظيم الجنود، وتم فرض كردون أمنى من الاتجاهين.


	aNa وكالة الاخبار العربية*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا كنت هشتم لوحدي
> بس قولت
> انزل الخبر وناخد ثواب الجماعه
> *************
> ...





:fun_oops:
هي الناس دي بتجيب الكلام دا منييين 
:new6:
يا حبيبي ميستحقوش الشتيمه اصلا
احنا لو شتمناهم هنعملهم حساب
ودول اصلا  ولا بلاش 
ربنا ياخدهم ان شاء الله


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*لقى أحد الأقباط ويدعى "داود مكرم كامل" 32 سنة، مصرعه أمام كنيسة مار جرجس بالخصوص،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*النيابة تأمر بحبس 15 متهماً 4 أيام فى أحداث فتنة الخصوص*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النيابة تأمر بحبس 15 متهماً 4 أيام فى أحداث فتنة الخصوص*


* كام واحد منهم مسيحي
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لقى أحد الأقباط ويدعى "داود مكرم كامل" 32 سنة، مصرعه أمام كنيسة مار جرجس بالخصوص،*



*داود مكرم كامل  ٣٣ سنة شهيد جديد من الخصوص انتقل اليوم متأثرا بجراحه التى اصيب بها يوم فتنة الخصوص وكان داود انضرب بألة حادة فى بطنه من أربعة أشخاص استوقفوه وهو عائد من عمله ولما عرفوا انه مسيحى ضربوه بالسيوف *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 أبريل 2013)

الشاب المبارك  هلال صابر  هلال​
طعنوه   بالسنج والسيوف  ثم سكبوا عليه كيروسين وأشعلوا فيه النار  .
.حالته خطيرة نصلي طالبين له   الشفاء والتعافي..
أنا ها أتجنن الناس دى  
والمهاطيل اللى بيكتبوا يؤءئيدوهم ع الانترنت  ومصدقيين تماماً   النخــــع الاسلاموى  ... !!
 السؤآل  : الناس دول مستحملين الزفارة اللى هم  فيها إزاى ..!!

ه


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أبريل 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الشاب المبارك  هلال صابر  هلال​
> طعنوه   بالسنج والسيوف  ثم سكبوا عليه كيروسين وأشعلوا فيه النار  .
> .حالته خطيرة نصلي طالبين له   الشفاء والتعافي..
> أنا ها أتجنن الناس دى
> ...



*أخي لم أفهم هل إصابة الشاب ضمن ما يكتبونه أم تقصد تبرير الأفعال القذرة ؟*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 أبريل 2013)

لاء أقصد أن إصابة الشاب حقيقة واقعة 
بينما يكتبون على مواقعهم ان هناك ميليشيات مسلحة من الكنيسة 
وان الهجوم هو من طرف أقباط مسلحين!!
الخ من اكاذيب 
يكذبون على ضمائر تابعيهم فيطمسون كل أثر للانسانية  فيهم مهما كان ضامراً.


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أبريل 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> لاء أقصد أن إصابة الشاب حقيقة واقعة
> بينما يكتبون على مواقعهم ان هناك ميليشيات مسلحة من الكنيسة
> وان الهجوم هو من طرف أقباط مسلحين!!
> الخ من اكاذيب
> يكذبون على ضمائر تابعيهم فيطمسون كل أثر للانسانية  فيهم مهما كان ضامراً.



*الشيطان يعمل بأتباعه ....... فماذا تظن ستكون اخلاقياتهم وسلوكياتهم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2013)

*يصرخ الناس بعفوية "بالروح بالدم نفديك يا صليب" 
 وهذا خطأ كبير لأن المسيح الهنا هو الذي يفدينا بدم الصليب وهو الذي يحمينا وليس نحن الذين نحميه


 نيافة الانبا رافائيل on twitter*
​


----------



## أَمَة (8 أبريل 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> لاء أقصد أن إصابة الشاب حقيقة واقعة





ElectericCurrent قال:


> بينما يكتبون على مواقعهم ان هناك ميليشيات مسلحة من الكنيسة
> وان الهجوم هو من طرف أقباط مسلحين!!
> الخ من اكاذيب
> يكذبون على ضمائر تابعيهم فيطمسون كل أثر للانسانية  فيهم مهما كان ضامراً.







يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 44 أنتم من أب هو إبليس وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا. ذاك كان قتالا للناس من البدء ولم يثبت في الحق لأنه ليس فيه حق. متى تكلم بالكذب فإنما يتكلم مما له لأنه *كذاب وأبو الكذاب*.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2013)

*كشف مصدر أمني رفيع المستوي بوزارة الداخلية، عن هوية الجثة المجهولة في  أحداث الكاتدرائية، خلال الاشتباكات التي وقعت أمس الأحد، أثناء تشييع  جنازة ضحايا أحداث الخصوص. 
* *
وتبين أن اسمه أحمد سيد عبد العال عبد الله، من مواليد عام 1987، ومقيم  دائرة مصر القديمة عزبة أبو قرن، وأضاف أن المتوفى سبق اتهامه في عام 2007  في جنحة شروع في سرقة، وصدر ضده حكم بالحبس 3 أشهر. 
* *
وأشار المصدر إلى أنه تم التعرف على هوية الجثة من خلال الأدلة  الجنائية بوزارة الداخلية، والتي تعرفت على الجثة من خلال بصمة اليد،  وأضافت التحريات أن المتوفى سقط من أعلى سور الكاتدرائية أثناء تعلقه بإحدى  كاميرات المراقبة المثبتة على سور الكاتدرائية، ويشتبه في محاولة سرقتها،  وأثناء ذلك سقط على الأرض، مما أسفر عن إصابته بكسر في قاع الجمجمة، ونزيف  في الأنف والفم أدي إلى وفاته. 
* *
وقال المصدر إنه تم نقل المتوفى إلى مستشفى دار الشفاء بالوايلي، وبعد وفاته تم نقله إلي مشرحة زينهم، لاتخاذ إجراءات تشريح الجثة. 
* *
يذكر أن المتوفى الثاني، هو محروس حنا إبراهيم (30 سنة)، ولقي مصرعه أثر إصابته بطلق خرطوش، ومقيم بمنطقة إمبابة.*​


----------



## أَمَة (8 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يصرخ الناس بعفوية "بالروح بالدم نفديك يا صليب" *​
> * وهذا خطأ كبير لأن المسيح الهنا هو الذي يفدينا بدم الصليب وهو الذي يحمينا وليس نحن الذين نحميه*​
> 
> * نيافة الانبا رافائيل on twitter*​


 
الرب يبارك نيافة الأنبا رافائيل على تعليقه وشكرا للإبن كوبتيك ليون على النقل لما في التعليق من فائدة تثقيفية.

للأسف الشديد تغلغلت مصطلحات أبناء الظلمة في تعبيرات أبناء النور والمعرفة، لربما بسبب رغبة محاكاة الثاني بلغته أو بجهل أو بعدم تفكير بمعنى الكلام.

المسيج فدانا بالصليب - ولسنا نحن من نفديه.


----------



## candy shop (8 أبريل 2013)

*
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أبريل 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *
> 
> دلت التحقيقات الاولية الى ان اقباطا بدءوا بالتراشق بالحجارة امام الكاتدرائية واندلعت عقب ذلك الاشتاكات
> *



*بأمارة أنهم حرقوا الإنجيل أمام داخلية الأخوان الشياطين



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*البابا تواضروس: الأقباط فى انتظار قرارات حازمة ومرضية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

*انتقل الى الأمجاد السماوية منذ ساعة تقريبا الشهيد هلال صابر هلال لينضم لأخوته شهداء الخصوص متاثرا بحروق بنسبة 85 % من جسده *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2013)

*تعتيم اعلامى قبطى بالتفاهم بين الرئاسة والكاتدرائية*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *انتقل الى الأمجاد السماوية منذ ساعة تقريبا الشهيد هلال صابر هلال لينضم لأخوته شهداء الخصوص متاثرا بحروق بنسبة 85 % من جسده *



رحمك الله يا   ...... أعز الشهداء  
وأعان أسرتك البسيطة جدا جدا على تحمل تبعات  هذه  الجريمة الاسلامية البربرية 
ياشهيد 
ياقديس 
صلي لاجلنا ولاجل كنيستنا 
وطائفتنا المطحونة مع   جور   [قبائل نمنم ]


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *انتقل الى الأمجاد السماوية منذ ساعة تقريبا الشهيد هلال صابر هلال لينضم لأخوته شهداء الخصوص متاثرا بحروق بنسبة 85 % من جسده *





​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 أبريل 2013)

*الصوره بشعه اوي و علي فكره الي بيتحرق بنسبه من اول 60 لحد 90 في الميه مش بيعيش اكتر من يومين او تلاته علي الاطلاق مهما كانت سرعه اسعافه ...للاسف الشديد و دا نتيجه تهتك و تسمم الاعضاء من جوا نتيجه تلوث الجسم و ضعفه بعد الحروق*

*ربنا يريحه في سلام و يقبله عنده و يرحمه و يصبر اهله علي مصابهم الاليم...*

*و ياخد لنا حقنا منهم....*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أبريل 2013)

*+ شهدائنا الاطهار  -البواسل  \  ضحايانا  الانقياء   أكاليل على الرؤؤس ونياشين على الصدور
دمائهم الطاهرة تصرخ طالبة من الله العدالة التى يعرفها  ويقصدها الله لا التى يعرفها بنو صلعم ونمنم
أسرهم وبيوتهم واولادهم وعيالهم واجب انسانى ودينى وعقيدى ووطنى وقومى فى أعناقنا لنؤدى أكفأ رسالة تجاههم + *​


----------

